# CRAGAR S/S & ROCKET RACING RIMS



## pauls 1967

JUST FOR THE CRAGAR AND ROCKET WHEELS LET ME START IT OFF














ROCKETS ON THE 64







CRAGARS


----------



## pauls 1967

TTT FOR CRAGAR'S AND ROCKET'S  :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

nice


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Nov 27 2009, 10:47 PM~15803274
> *JUST FOR THE CRAGAR AND ROCKET WHEELS LET ME START IT OFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROCKETS ON THE 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRAGARS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn,miss my old Rockets,the only pic I got with my Rockets back in 81


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 28 2009, 12:13 AM~15803450
> *nice
> *


im in love with these wheels


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Nov 28 2009, 12:25 AM~15803535
> *damn,miss my old Rockets,the only pic I got with my Rockets back in 81
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its all good homie i could see your wheels nice car too dogg


----------



## pauls 1967

NO PICS?


----------



## pauls 1967

TTT


----------



## pauls 1967

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## illstorm

A true lowrider classics


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Nov 28 2009, 07:43 AM~15804466
> *A true lowrider classics
> *


THATS RITE


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/pts/1475446089.html


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1452248229.html


----------



## Fine59Bel

ive been throwin around the idea of gettin cragars on my '59... still not sure what to do tho...


----------



## Dezzy Flores

Strait 70's n 80's Stilo ! :biggrin: 
Still Lookin fOr Sum Cragers PPl!! Anyone ?? 
or Supremes Even''' 
I Got Cash For a Set Or Sum Gold Center 14's to trade' !!
LMK


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: my 4 on cragars


----------



## pauls 1967

ttt


----------



## SAUL

ROCKETS


----------



## SAUL

ROCKETS


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 29 2009, 01:50 PM~15813297
> *ROCKETS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## pauls 1967

TTMFT FOR THE ROCKETS AND CRAGARS


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Nov 29 2009, 06:37 PM~15815236
> *NICE
> *


x2


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Nov 29 2009, 06:53 PM~15815388
> *x2
> *


x10


----------



## pauls 1967

ttt


----------



## Eryk




----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Nov 29 2009, 11:09 PM~15818742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## Eryk

Thanks. :thumbsup: Still got my Rockets. Wish I still had those Cragars.


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Nov 29 2009, 11:09 PM~15818742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im in love damn it


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/1487108354.html


----------



## Eurocabi

keep wanting to change rims, but then again, maybe not


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Eurocabi_@Nov 30 2009, 05:02 PM~15824972
> *keep wanting to change rims, but then again, maybe not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :thumbsup: would you ever sell them?


----------



## pauls 1967

KING ORCHID ON CRAGARS


----------



## pauls 1967

KING ORCHID DAMN I LOVE THIS RIDE


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## pauls 1967

61 BUBBLE TOP ON CRAGARS


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Eurocabi_@Nov 30 2009, 05:02 PM~15824972
> *keep wanting to change rims, but then again, maybe not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this rivi is bad ass


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 30 2009, 06:32 PM~15825940
> *this rivi is bad ass
> *


x2


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Nov 30 2009, 06:43 PM~15826082
> *x2
> *


agreed  x3


----------



## pauls 1967

ttt


----------



## Eurocabi

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 30 2009, 06:32 PM~15825940
> *this rivi is bad ass
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks guys, 

but it aint nothing compared to your rides


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Eurocabi_@Dec 1 2009, 09:29 AM~15832279
> *:thumbsup: thanks guys,
> 
> but it aint nothing compared to your rides
> *


  thanks big doggy


----------



## pauls 1967

ttt


----------



## THE509PIMP

LOVE EM


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by THE509PIMP_@Dec 1 2009, 01:06 PM~15834237
> *LOVE EM
> *


THATS RITE :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

any more pics?


----------



## pauls 1967

ttt


----------



## pauls 1967

TTT


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## pauls 1967

TTT


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## SAUL

http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/1503868673.html


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 11 2009, 12:03 AM~15945212
> *http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/1503868673.html
> *


saul they got to be 14's


----------



## RELIC




----------



## Eurocabi




----------



## 19jaquez84

:cheesy: uffin: uffin:


----------



## BLUESIX




----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Eurocabi_@Dec 14 2009, 11:41 PM~15984822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN ALL THOSE OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDERS LOOK GOOD


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by BLUESIX_@Dec 15 2009, 06:57 PM~15992509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS CLEAN BRO DAMN


----------



## pauls 1967

ttt for cragars and rockets :biggrin:


----------



## BLUESIX

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 15 2009, 11:54 PM~15995669
> *LOOKS CLEAN BRO DAMN
> *


Thanks Paul


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by BLUESIX_@Dec 16 2009, 06:36 PM~16002502
> *Thanks Paul
> *


your welcome homie


----------



## tito5050

> _Originally posted by BLUESIX_@Dec 15 2009, 06:57 PM~15992509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS COOL :thumbsup:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

MY RIV BACK IN 1972 ON CRAGERS









ROLLIN ON TRU SPOKES LRM SUPER SHOW 2009
37 YEARS LATER! :biggrin:


----------



## Level33

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Nov 30 2009, 07:19 PM~15825794
> *61 BUBBLE TOP ON CRAGARS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats nice right there


----------



## Eurocabi

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Dec 19 2009, 11:08 AM~16028940
> *MY RIV BACK IN 1972 ON CRAGERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROLLIN ON TRU SPOKES LRM SUPER SHOW 2009
> 37 YEARS LATER! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks amazing man  
got any more pics of it on cragars?


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Dec 19 2009, 11:08 AM~16028940
> *MY RIV BACK IN 1972 ON CRAGERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROLLIN ON TRU SPOKES LRM SUPER SHOW 2009
> 37 YEARS LATER! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT FOR THE RIVI FROM IMPERIALS CC


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by BLUESIX_@Dec 15 2009, 06:57 PM~15992509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice ride seen it at santa maria they did a good job restoring those rockets


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Who restored them????


----------



## scrape-it

My 79 Impala










My 76 Cutlass


----------



## pauls 1967

ttt


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Fenton made a Cragar style wheel ,I am looking for a set 14x6 non reverse....anybody know any?


----------



## SAUL

Jaime i have 2 super clean ones 14x6 reversed with caps i will post pics as soon as i dig them out


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 28 2009, 09:25 PM~16116438
> *nice ride seen it at santa maria they did a good job restoring those rockets
> *


Yep. Firme Impala right there. That dude's brother is a really cool guy too. He's a member of the LBCC board. Had that badass Impala that was in LRM back in the day, "Black Beauty", with the chromed nose. True Oldchool cats.


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Dec 29 2009, 01:02 PM~16122690
> *Yep.  Firme Impala right there.  That dude's brother is a really cool guy too.  He's a member of the LBCC board.  Had that badass Impala that was in LRM back in the day, "Black Beauty", with the chromed nose.  True Oldchool cats.
> *


----------



## BLUESIX




----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by BLUESIX_@Dec 29 2009, 03:54 PM~16124356
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## SAUL

That rivi on rockets belongs to the homie from the gonners that was taken at the majestics new years kick back


----------



## Eryk

Too much drama.


----------



## SAUL

ooh shit :0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

That Rivi is BADAZZ....

I feel for that Oliver dude....he told me a whole bunch of drama behind that situation that shouldnt have happend...


----------



## pauls 1967

damn poor homie i hate when people lie to you about a car fucking makes you mad :angry:


----------



## BLUESIX

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 28 2009, 09:45 PM~16116687
> *Who restored them????
> *


The Bumper Shop in L.A, East Florence Ave, 11 years ago


----------



## pauls 1967

ttt


----------



## bluebyrd86

THIS IS MY RIDE DOIN IT UP 60'S STYLE...
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=14170578


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Jan 5 2010, 11:59 AM~16190949
> *THIS IS MY RIDE DOIN IT UP 60'S STYLE...
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=14170578
> *


that 68 looks clean


----------



## bluebyrd86

THANKS BRO. :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jan 5 2010, 03:05 PM~16192451
> *that 68 looks clean
> *


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Jan 6 2010, 04:07 AM~16200978
> *THANKS BRO.  :biggrin:
> *


no problem homie


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 29 2009, 12:39 PM~16122498
> *Jaime i have 2 super clean ones 14x6 reversed with caps i will post pics as soon as i dig them out
> *


Orale,ley me know Saul!


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 6 2010, 12:15 PM~16203208
> *Orale,ley me know Saul!
> *


whats up big dogg do you still have the 5.20's that i sold you


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

yup


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 7 2010, 01:26 AM~16211832
> *yup
> *


thats cool homie


----------



## esco64

Amigos 
North San Diego County.


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by esco64_@Jan 7 2010, 04:50 PM~16217298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amigos
> North San Diego County.
> *


clean 65 impala is it lifted?


----------



## pauls 1967

PICKING THESE CRAGARS UP NEXT WEEK THEY NEED TO BE RECHROMED BUT ALL WORTH IT WHAT IM BUYING THEM FOR :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## pauls 1967

nice


----------



## bluebyrd86

FIRME!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 9 2010, 12:27 AM~16233536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## pauls 1967

TTT


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 9 2010, 12:27 AM~16233536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOVE THAT 68 DAMNNNN :wow:


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 9 2010, 12:27 AM~16233536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hey I got the pops too :0


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 11 2010, 10:22 AM~16254113
> *hey I got the pops too :0
> *


do you?


----------



## LOW64RAG

My Brother's 73(Iceman4242) in 1977 rolling on S/S Cragars


----------



## LOW64RAG

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jan 7 2010, 11:19 PM~16222262
> *PICKING THESE CRAGARS UP NEXT WEEK THEY NEED TO BE RECHROMED BUT ALL WORTH IT WHAT IM BUYING THEM FOR :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Let me know how much its going to run you to get them chromed I have a set of Rockets I want to get done.


----------



## LOW64RAG

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jan 11 2010, 01:05 AM~16252167
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is it me or is that a 70 Caprice (check out the back bumper)looks just like KING ORCHID and it was a 69


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Jan 11 2010, 01:05 PM~16256204
> *Is it me or is that a 70 Caprice (check out the back bumper)looks just like KING ORCHID and it was a 69
> *



IT HAS A '69 FRONT BUMPER AND IT IS KING ORCHID


----------



## LOW64RAG

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 11 2010, 03:19 PM~16256943
> *IT HAS A '69 FRONT BUMPER AND IT IS KING ORCHID
> *


here it is with a 69 back bumper
here is the 70 back bumper   just wondering :dunno:


----------



## SUPREME69

I HAVE THAT MAGAZINE


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Jan 11 2010, 03:33 PM~16257064
> *here it is with a 69 back bumper
> here is the 70 back bumper     just wondering :dunno:
> *


they are both the same rides the guy who owned it was art valdez i think he changed it out


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Jan 11 2010, 01:57 PM~16256119
> *Let me know how much its going to run you to get them chromed I have a set of Rockets I want to get done.
> *


the rockets no body wants to chrome them idk why


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jan 7 2010, 11:19 PM~16222262
> *PICKING THESE CRAGARS UP NEXT WEEK THEY NEED TO BE RECHROMED BUT ALL WORTH IT WHAT IM BUYING THEM FOR :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad news he didnt want to sell to me after all damn and didnt even call to tell me i called him and he told me left me hangin damn i hate that :angry:


----------



## LOW64RAG

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jan 11 2010, 06:42 PM~16259137
> *they are both the same rides the guy who owned it was art valdez i think he changed it out
> *


Ya I was like what the fuck . Makes you wonder where all these cars are now


----------



## LOW64RAG

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jan 11 2010, 06:56 PM~16259295
> *bad news he didnt want to sell to me after all damn and didnt even call to tell me i called him and he told me left me hangin damn i hate that :angry:
> *


That sucks I got my rockets for free they were giving them away right down the street from my house :biggrin: had them in the front yard with a sign for free


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Jan 11 2010, 07:07 PM~16259413
> *Ya I was like what the fuck . Makes you wonder where all these cars are now
> *


THEY SAID IT WAS IN A BAD CAR CRASH IN STOCKTON IN THE EARLY 80'S


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Jan 11 2010, 07:11 PM~16259450
> *That sucks I got my rockets for free they were giving them away right down the street from my house  :biggrin:  had them in the front yard with a sign for free
> *


I KNOW I WAS PISSED


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967+Jan 11 2010, 05:45 PM~16259174-->
> 
> 
> 
> the rockets no body wants to chrome them idk why
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ARENT THEY POT METAL?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pauls 1967_@Jan 11 2010, 09:40 PM~16262205
> *THEY SAID IT WAS IN A BAD CAR CRASH IN STOCKTON IN THE EARLY 80'S
> *


YEAH CANT REMEMBER WHO SAID IT WAS TOTALED IN NOR-CAL.


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 11 2010, 10:43 PM~16262249
> *ARENT THEY POT METAL?
> YEAH CANT REMEMBER WHO SAID IT WAS TOTALED IN NOR-CAL.
> *


SOMETHING LIKE THAT BUT YOU HAVE TO FIND SOMEONE TO RECHROME THEM.......YEAH THATS WHAT I HEARD


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jan 11 2010, 09:45 PM~16262273
> *SOMETHING LIKE THAT BUT YOU HAVE TO FIND SOMEONE TO RECHROME THEM.......YEAH THATS WHAT I HEARD
> *


MIGHT BE IN THE TRU SPOKE THREAD. BUT I KNOW SOME CHROME SHOPS THAT WONT DO POT METAL CAUSE THE PARTS MIGHT CRACK. BUT IF SOMEONE HAS TAKEN A SET TO A SHOP ID GET THAT SHOPS INFO. JUST LIKE HOPPIN62 FOUND GBOYZ FOR THE TRUS.


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 11 2010, 10:52 PM~16262389
> *MIGHT BE IN THE TRU SPOKE THREAD. BUT I KNOW SOME CHROME SHOPS THAT WONT DO POT METAL CAUSE THE PARTS MIGHT CRACK. BUT IF SOMEONE HAS TAKEN  A SET TO A SHOP ID GET THAT SHOPS INFO. JUST LIKE HOPPIN62 FOUND GBOYZ FOR THE TRUS.
> *


HOW MUCH FOR ONE WHEELS TO GET RECHROMED


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jan 11 2010, 10:00 PM~16262533
> *HOW MUCH FOR ONE WHEELS TO GET RECHROMED
> *


what kind of wheel? rockets or trus? im not sure on either, hit up hoppin62.


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 11 2010, 11:12 PM~16262771
> *what kind of wheel? rockets or trus? im not sure on either, hit up hoppin62.
> *


THANKS DOGGY


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## pauls 1967

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## Eurocabi




----------



## pauls 1967

TTT


----------



## SAUL

I scored on a nice set of 4 14x7 reversed rockets today at pomona complete with caps too bad my computer is down or else i would post pictures


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 17 2010, 03:40 PM~16317865
> *I scored on a nice set of 4 14x7 reversed rockets today at pomona complete with caps too bad my computer is down or else i would post pictures
> *


damn u saul.. u have enough wheels! no one can keep up, at this rate youll have 100 sets of rockets before i get 1!


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

how much you pay dogg?


----------



## SAUL

Pm sent


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 17 2010, 08:59 PM~16321095
> *Pm sent
> *


didnt get a pm from you saul


----------



## pauls 1967

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Nov 30 2009, 12:09 AM~15818742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My very first ride in a lowrider was in my brother's 66 Olds Cutlass Supreme, just like this one. Black Laquer, Silver vinyl top, Cragars and hydros in the rear. Man that takes me way back.


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## pauls 1967

TTT


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 29 2009, 12:39 PM~16122498
> *Jaime i have 2 super clean ones 14x6 reversed with caps i will post pics as soon as i dig them out
> *


anything yet homie?I will be out your way on sunday afternoon


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 18 2010, 07:04 PM~16331177
> *My very first ride in a lowrider was in my brother's 66 Olds Cutlass Supreme, just like this one. Black Laquer, Silver vinyl top, Cragars and hydros in the rear. Man that takes me way back.
> *


That's badass EZ. Thanks for sharing that, homeboy. :thumbsup: 

My Cutlass doesn't look like that anymore AT ALL. I'll post some new pics in a month or so.


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jan 22 2010, 01:32 PM~16376400
> *That's badass EZ.  Thanks for sharing that, homeboy.  :thumbsup:
> 
> My Cutlass doesn't look like that anymore AT ALL.  I'll post some new pics in a month or so.
> *



I'd love to see it. He would hit Whittier Blvd back in the day when the scene was hot. Undercarriage and wheel wells painted white with the blue lights hitting the front wheels. Man....those were the days.


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

IM LOOKING FOR A SET OF CRAGER SS 15X7 STANDERED FOR MY 62


----------



## Eurocabi

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 17 2010, 03:40 PM~16317865
> *I scored on a nice set of 4 14x7 reversed rockets today at pomona complete with caps too bad my computer is down or else i would post pictures
> *


fix your computer dammit, i wanna see :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

ttt


----------



## O.G. 65 Impala SS

My1962 Pontiac Bonneville in 1975 on 14x7 Rockets.


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by O.G. 65 Impala SS_@Jan 22 2010, 05:34 PM~16379127
> *My1962 Pontiac Bonneville in 1975 on 14x7 Rockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice love it


----------



## O.G. 65 Impala SS

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by O.G. 65 Impala SS_@Jan 22 2010, 05:54 PM~16379311
> *Thanks  :thumbsup:
> *


your welcome dogg


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Eurocabi_@Jan 22 2010, 04:22 PM~16378437
> *fix your computer dammit, i wanna see :biggrin:
> *


Tomorrow it will be back to normal


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 22 2010, 06:59 PM~16379790
> *Tomorrow it will be back to normal
> *


cool


----------



## pauls 1967

TTT


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/1570679453.html


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 25 2010, 07:48 PM~16409797
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/1570679453.html
> *


good deal


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jan 25 2010, 09:40 PM~16410476
> *good deal
> *



look good too!!.....


----------



## pauls 1967

TTT


----------



## Eryk




----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jan 27 2010, 06:30 PM~16433014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that new?? or a old school book


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

not mine
http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/pts/1544259019.htm


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jan 27 2010, 06:37 PM~16433097
> *is that new?? or a old school book
> *


It's from an old Rocket Wheels catalog from 1971. I scanned it and posted it on the Boulevardos board. You can view the whole thing there.

 
http://www.losboulevardos.com/phpBB3/viewt...&t=7739&start=0


----------



## pauls 1967

OK THATS COOL


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## #1baghater

TTT FOR THE ROCKETS AND CRAGARS


----------



## SAUL

ok here they are these are the rockets i bought at pomona


----------



## SAUL




----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 30 2010, 11:31 PM~16465306
> *ok here they are these are the rockets i bought at pomona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SAUL

:cheesy:


----------



## #1baghater

ttt


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/1580423770.html


----------



## illstorm

Gotta love these collectors


----------



## #1baghater

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 1 2010, 05:36 PM~16480321
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/1580423770.html
> *


those 14X8 or 7's


----------



## #1baghater

ttt


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by #1baghater_@Feb 2 2010, 01:53 AM~16486100
> *those 14X8 or 7's
> *


i dont know...call and ask


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## #1baghater

THOSE DONT LOOK LIKE CRAGARS IF YOU LOOK AT THEM THEY LOOK WAY DIFF


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Here's another set going up for sale!!



















see details in listing!!


----------



## robs68

http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/pts/1552735102.html


----------



## SAUL

NICE


----------



## 65ss

TTT


----------



## pauls 1967

ttt


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 4 2010, 06:47 PM~16515031
> *Here's another set going up for sale!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see details in listing!!
> *


how much for these? and do you have the other rockets?


----------



## ElMonte74'

anyone got SS or Rocket for sale that'll fit a 80s model grand marquise


----------



## thepartsman

a pair of 15x7


----------



## SAUL




----------



## 65ss

:0


> _Originally posted by thepartsman_@Feb 6 2010, 06:39 PM~16534447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a pair of 15x7
> *


----------



## 65ss

NOT FOR SALE GOING ON MY 65 :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Nice...they look pretty clean too!!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Feb 7 2010, 01:56 PM~16540563
> *NOT FOR SALE GOING ON MY 65  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## SAUL

to the top


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 7 2010, 04:29 PM~16541548
> *Nice...they look pretty clean too!!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1594961013.html


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/1594144864.html


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1593547730.html


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1575673300.html


----------



## robs68

http://amarillo.craigslist.org/pts/1561685195.html
damm...good deal


----------



## robs68

http://ventura.craigslist.org/for/1575499627.html


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 13 2010, 07:57 PM~16605068
> *http://ventura.craigslist.org/for/1575499627.html
> *


THATS A GOOD DEAL IM TRYING TO GET AHOLD OF THEM


----------



## SAUL

there sold guess who bought them :biggrin:


----------



## og87cutty

does anyone remember back in tha day i had cragar g/t rims in between the spokes where the lugs go it was painted black, i thought it was bad a## dont have any pics. anybody member those???? any pics??


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/1601946975.html


----------



## pauls 1967

TTT


----------



## bluebyrd86

RIDIN CRAGARS!


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## Swingin80Lincoln

lookin for one 14x6 reverse rocket!!


----------



## 65ss

para arriva


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by og87cutty_@Feb 14 2010, 12:45 PM~16610214
> * does anyone remember back in tha day i had cragar g/t rims in between the spokes where the lugs go it was painted black, i thought it was bad a## dont have any pics.  anybody member  those???? any pics??
> *


use to have a set of GT's way back when,the spokes were a flat shape vs. the SS spokes which of course were rounded,but still loved them Rockets though how they came to an edge at center of spokes,what about the Fentons anybody with pics of those?


----------



## pauls 1967

ttt


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## centralvalley209

Not cragar's but same look


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/1622645921.html


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln

stiill looking for one 14x6 reverse rocket!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by centralvalley209_@Feb 28 2010, 12:34 PM~16750172
> *Not cragar's but same look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin: 




















my homies 60 bel air 14'' rockets w/ lowrider series 520s


----------



## pauls 1967

ttt


----------



## centralvalley209

Called the guy said he would 20bucks for them 15" looks like there might be three bar knock on them http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pts/1635295228.html


----------



## Eryk

http://www.losboulevardos.com/phpBB3/viewt....php?f=1&t=7907


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I can only imagine where they came from...cough,,cough!


----------



## pauls 1967

ttt for the cragars and rockets :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC

http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/pts/1634974400.html


----------



## BLUESIX




----------



## centralvalley209

Anyone need 13" Rockets? http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1645565843.html


----------



## RATTOP

heres my sad day, back when i was a kid


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/1643917573.html


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 9 2010, 07:33 PM~16843783
> *http://www.losboulevardos.com/phpBB3/viewt....php?f=1&t=7907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## lunatic




----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Mar 20 2010, 10:54 PM~16949782
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 


someone's got a set of rockets......
:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil

T T T


----------



## pauls 1967

more pics please


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 21 2010, 01:00 AM~16950560
> *:0
> someone's got a set of rockets......
> :biggrin:
> *


and some tru classics and some macleans...too bad it's you and not me :biggrin:


----------



## Eryk

Clean them bitches up. I wanna see them shine!


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 24 2010, 04:50 PM~16989498
> *Clean them bitches up.  I wanna see them shine!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Calirican2

> _Originally posted by BLUESIX_@Dec 15 2009, 06:57 PM~15992509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice ride Bro


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 24 2010, 04:50 PM~16989498
> *Clean them bitches up.  I wanna see them shine!
> *


 :happysad: 

no shine left....


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 24 2010, 10:14 PM~16993009
> *:happysad:
> 
> no shine left....
> *


damn lol


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Mar 24 2010, 11:11 PM~16993639
> *damn lol
> *



yea....eventually I'll pull out the plasma cutter and cut the welds so I can send for rechrome....


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 25 2010, 01:13 AM~16994267
> *yea....eventually I'll pull out the plasma cutter and cut the welds so I can send for rechrome....
> *


----------



## lunatic

:biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

ttt


----------



## harborareaPhil




----------



## lunatic




----------



## harborareaPhil

still got..... alittle shine :happysad:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 25 2010, 10:01 PM~17004356
> *still got..... alittle shine :happysad:
> *


----------



## 65ss

quote=lunatic,Mar 25 2010, 08:15 PM~17003037]








[/quote]
:0


----------



## 65ss

:biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Mar 26 2010, 09:34 PM~17013344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


damn tease lol looking good


----------



## harborareaPhil

:wow:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967+Mar 26 2010, 11:38 PM~17014467-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn tease lol looking good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-harborareaPhil_@Mar 27 2010, 01:38 AM~17014808
> *  :wow:
> *


somebody had to keep the thread going :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil




----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Mar 26 2010, 11:38 PM~17014467
> *damn tease lol looking good
> *


thanx bro


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1663250508.html


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/pts/1663202611.html
i might pick this up :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 28 2010, 08:57 AM~17022737
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1663250508.html
> *


nice


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 28 2010, 08:57 AM~17022737
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1663250508.html
> *


i wish i could get those but i live out here in cali


----------



## harborareaPhil

x2 :happysad: x2


----------



## pauls 1967

ttt


----------



## 85regalrider

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Mar 29 2010, 12:59 AM~17030579
> *i wish i could get those but i live out here in cali
> *



oohhh """i wish i can get those"""be a man or you dont have the balls or the money you broke ass ...get a life ...


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1

> _Originally posted by 85regalrider_@Mar 29 2010, 10:42 PM~17040593
> *oohhh """i wish i can get those"""be a man or you dont have the balls or the money you broke ass ...get a life ...
> *


FOOL SHUT THE FUCK UP WITH YOUR CRY BABY ASS WHY DONT YOU MAN UP TO BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS AND STOP GOING ON HERE CRYING :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 28 2010, 09:58 AM~17022742


PM Sent.


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by 85regalrider_@Mar 29 2010, 10:42 PM~17040593
> *oohhh """i wish i can get those"""be a man or you dont have the balls or the money you broke ass ...get a life ...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eurocabi

ttt


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1

TTT


----------



## 85regalrider

> _Originally posted by CLASSIC STYLE CC#1_@Mar 31 2010, 05:58 PM~17059071
> *TTT
> *


you are a fucking bitch paul need his hina to figth his battle ... :0 :0 :0 .."""OUR PRESIDENT IS PAUL. WE GOT CLASS AND STYLE """ what a fucking ****...


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1

> _Originally posted by 85regalrider_@Mar 31 2010, 08:13 PM~17060680
> *you are a fucking bitch paul need his hina to figth his battle ... :0  :0  :0 .."""OUR PRESIDENT IS PAUL. WE GOT CLASS AND STYLE """ what a fucking ****...
> *


is that why your thread got deleated cause you couldnt hang what they wher telling you thats rite we got class and style what about your ass a ugly ass regal you prob think it's the baddest in the world get it through your head it's just a g-body those ride's are a dime a dozen you fuck face plus this aint his hyna im a club member bitch did ou ever go to black magic or you wher to scared to show your paisa face to them? quit talking shit on here being a computer net banger cause i know for a fact you wont say that to me or black magic hydraulics quit being a net banger ok bitch


----------



## 85regalrider

> _Originally posted by CLASSIC STYLE CC#1_@Apr 1 2010, 10:54 AM~17066030
> *is that why your thread got deleated cause you couldnt hang what they wher telling you thats rite we got class and style what about your ass a ugly ass regal you prob think it's the baddest in the world get it through your head it's just a g-body those ride's are a dime a dozen you fuck face plus this aint his hyna im a club member bitch did ou ever go to black magic or you wher to scared to show your paisa face to them? quit talking shit on here being a computer net banger cause i know for a fact you wont say that to me or black magic hydraulics quit being a net banger ok bitch
> *


hahaha you are a hard ass now you fucking ****...this was about me and pauls ass and you coming to play captin save a ho for your boy....and my ride isnt the baddest ride and i never said that...and you think im scard of you or bmh you and fucking dumb and you want to call me a bitch.....i am a bitch....your bitch....you bitching loving step daddy fuck stick....go save paul he might be fighting with some one on here .... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1

> _Originally posted by 85regalrider_@Apr 1 2010, 05:50 PM~17069446
> *hahaha you are a hard ass now you fucking ****...this was about me and pauls ass and you coming to play captin save a ho for your boy....and my ride isnt the baddest ride and i never said that...and you think im scard of you or bmh you and fucking dumb and you want to call me a bitch.....i am a bitch....your bitch....you bitching loving step daddy fuck stick....go save paul he might be fighting with some one on here .... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


all i hear is blah blah blah and i dont go on here talking shit acting like a net banger like you we put you on blast cause you wher making a big deal out of nothing calling the homies from bmh bitches and assholes fool i could see if they never sent you a hydraulic pump but you put them on blast just because your block was missing the a black fool grow up


----------



## bluebyrd86

CRAGARS FOR LIFE!! THESE PICS WERE TAKEN OF MY 8 LAST SUNDAY IN L.A :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic




----------



## 65ss

TTT


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Apr 2 2010, 04:31 AM~17073916
> *CRAGARS FOR LIFE!! THESE PICS WERE TAKEN OF MY 8 LAST SUNDAY IN L.A  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1

ttt


----------



## harborareaPhil

:biggrin:



Tru Tru Tru


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1

i want some cragars or rockets


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1

ttt


----------



## illstorm

2 the mofo T to the O to the P


----------



## harborareaPhil




----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1

THATS WHATS UP


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1658436983.html


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/pts/1683118289.html


----------



## harborareaPhil

ttt.....


----------



## Eryk




----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Apr 17 2010, 07:10 AM~17219773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


didnt you own that ride for along time? :cheesy:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH




----------



## bluebyrd86

:wow: 


> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Apr 17 2010, 07:10 AM~17219773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1




----------



## Eryk

Thanks guys. Yeah, I've had the car for a few years. Tried to sell it here on LIL and nobody wanted it, so I just decided to keep it and build it the way I wanted. I have a nos, never mounted Rocket to put in the trunk.


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Apr 17 2010, 02:00 PM~17221966
> *Thanks guys.  Yeah, I've had the car for a few years.  Tried to sell it here on LIL and nobody wanted it, so I just decided to keep it and build it the way I wanted.  I have a nos, never mounted Rocket to put in the trunk.
> *


did you own it since the 70's or the 80's and is it lifted on hydros


----------



## illstorm

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCKING BRILLIANT


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by CLASSIC STYLE CC#1_@Apr 17 2010, 04:43 PM~17222738
> *did you own it since the 70's or the 80's and is it lifted on hydros
> *



the car he has owned years but is a new build.. he just did THAT good making you think it was back then... its on 2 pumps, soon to get redone

this is my favorite car to be built in probably the last 5-10 years.. im gonna convince eryk to sell it to me one day.. right homie? :biggrin: :biggrin: LOL

this car KILLS... you should see the photoshop into old LRM magazine pages he did, its on the LBCC website, and looks way cool... 

the car is the real deal, dead on perfect in every way.. i could be more jealous of him or happy for him.. eryk is a true homie


----------



## stilldownivlife

:wow: GOD DAMN THATS BADASS


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Apr 17 2010, 08:10 AM~17219773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Apr 17 2010, 07:10 AM~17219773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


absolutely PERFECT  GAME OVER

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Eryk

Damn, you guys are too nice. It has its flaws. Haha. For reals though, I sincerely appreciate the compliments on the ride. I hope to bring it to as many California shows as possible this year.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Apr 19 2010, 03:15 PM~17238675
> *Damn, you guys are too nice.  It has its flaws. Haha.  For reals though, I sincerely appreciate the compliments on the ride.  I hope to bring it to as many California shows as possible this year.*


Just being honest, Eryk. What I would like for a future build is a 66 Cutlass Supreme. My brother had one when I was a kid. Black w/silver vinyl top. Interior the same. Cragar GT's on 5.60s and square lights. That car started it all for me.  I've got to get with him to get me some pics so I can post them up.


----------



## Eryk

Oh daaaang, you said Cragar GT's. Nice! Back in the day, people used to run all sorts of Cragar wheels, not just the SS. I always wanted the rare flat spoke ones that they used to put on Shelby mustangs. Your brother's car sounds badass. Square headlights, hell yeah.




TTT for the Cragars, Rockets, Fentons, ET's, Appliance, etc.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Apr 20 2010, 08:18 PM~17253604
> *Oh daaaang, you said Cragar GT's.  Nice!  Back in the day, people used to run all sorts of Cragar wheels, not just the SS.  I always wanted the rare flat spoke ones that they used to put on Shelby mustangs.  Your brother's car sounds badass.  Square headlights, hell yeah.
> TTT for the Cragars, Rockets, Fentons, ET's, Appliance, etc.
> *


I am on the hunt for Fenton 5 spokes to keep with the theme on my '46 helmet.I already have a NOS '54 235 long block,a NOS Fenton 2x1 intake,NOS Fenton headers w/heat riser,NOS Fenton valve cover and plan on running Fenton lake pipes.


----------



## robs68

http://epage.com/js/mi/1827230.html
LOOKS GOOD FOR THE GARAGE


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 21 2010, 04:01 PM~17261887
> *http://epage.com/js/mi/1827230.html
> LOOKS GOOD FOR THE GARAGE
> *


dam would look good next to my crager hubcap.... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

*
Whats the difference between the old school Cragars & the New Cragers they sell in Jegs & Summit??
Ive been thinking about getting a new set of 14X6 & just wanted to know if anyone else got them & how they like them, or how the quality of the chrome on the new rims looks *


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 22 2010, 06:26 PM~17274322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now that's old school :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Rockets and white undies. I'm sure you have the blue lights in the fender wells. Is that your alarm lock on the fender?


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 22 2010, 05:19 PM~17274258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 22 2010, 07:01 PM~17275105
> *Now that's old school :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Rockets and white undies. I'm sure  you have the blue lights in the fender wells. Is that your alarm lock on the fender?
> *


 :biggrin: yup blue lights underneath. simon thats the school bell alarm key hole :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Apr 22 2010, 08:01 PM~17275693
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## illstorm




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Apr 23 2010, 08:27 AM~17279519
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


some one should bust out some "baskets" :biggrin:


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 23 2010, 09:10 AM~17279819
> *some one should bust out some "baskets"  :biggrin:
> *


Hahaha. I used to roll some Keystone Sunspoke baskets. Still have them too.


















:thumbsup:


----------



## Eryk

Jaime, I would kill for some Fenton Hawks. I'll keep an eye out for you.

Have you checked out this thread on the hamb? Some cool links in there.
http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthr...ighlight=fenton

Check these out homeboy!!! Chrome Fenton SHARKS.










My holy grail is a set of Hurst wheels.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Apr 23 2010, 09:46 AM~17280097
> *Hahaha.  I used to roll some Keystone Sunspoke baskets.  Still have them too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


I caught a case when I was 16 because I tossed a loose basket at some fool from another hood walking by.My neighbor had it hanging on his fence,and the leva that I hit ran straight to the cops and said I assaulted him :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Apr 23 2010, 09:58 AM~17280219
> *Jaime, I would kill for some Fenton Hawks.  I'll keep an eye out for you.
> 
> Have you checked out this thread on the hamb?  Some cool links in there.
> http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthr...ighlight=fenton
> 
> Check these out homeboy!!!  Chrome Fenton SHARKS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My holy grail is a set of Hurst wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I watch that thread.I dont think those are chrome,they look polished.


----------



## Eryk

Damn, Jaime. You aint the one to fuck with. Haha. Straight threw the basket at some vato?!? 

You're right, those are polished. With raw centers. Badass wheel.

Speaking of polished wheels. I have a set of these Keystone Rogues that I'm going to run on something in the future. They're similar to the Klassic but they're one piece with a smoother spoke design. I love rare wheels.









And just so we dont get too far off topic...


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Apr 23 2010, 03:23 PM~17281431
> *.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH DO THESE KEYSTONES USUALLY GO FOR IN GOOD SHAPE

14X7


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Apr 23 2010, 12:23 PM~17281431
> *Damn, Jaime.  You aint the one to fuck with.  Haha.  Straight threw the basket at some vato?!?
> 
> You're right, those are polished. With raw centers.  Badass wheel.
> 
> Speaking of polished wheels.  I have a set of these Keystone Rogues that I'm going to run on something in the future.  They're similar to the Klassic but they're one piece with a smoother spoke design.  I love rare wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just so we dont get too far off topic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn those are old school pics looking good


----------



## harborareaPhil




----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/pts/1677871258.html


----------



## touchdowntodd

eryk there is a guy makin new hurst wheels.. if you put em on somethin with an odd bolt pattern (like a ford or maybe big chevy) they arent that much, the chevy ones pull nice cash tho...


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Apr 23 2010, 12:23 PM~17281431
> *Damn, Jaime.  You aint the one to fuck with.  Haha.  Straight threw the basket at some vato?!?
> 
> *


jajajajaja that was when I was just a kid,tu sabes :biggrin:


----------



## centralvalley209

http://reno.craigslist.org/pts/1686901818.html


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/1710015624.html


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/pts/1705115023.html


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/pts/1708661014.html


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Apr 23 2010, 10:46 AM~17280097
> *Hahaha.  I used to roll some Keystone Sunspoke baskets.  Still have them too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:*


I was looking for a set of those, back in the day, and I came up on some 14X7 TruSpokes that
I slapped on my Six-Three. Not trying to get off topic :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 26 2010, 03:46 PM~17308686
> *I was looking for a set of those, back in the day, and I came up on some 14X7 TruSpokes that
> I slapped on my Six-Three. Not trying to get off topic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: kool pic


----------



## harborareaPhil

Phoenix..... land of cragers.... :0


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 26 2010, 05:57 PM~17309918
> *Phoenix..... land of cragers.... :0
> *


it seems like it huh


----------



## rlowrod

How come you never see any Dynasty's or Cal Customs?


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Apr 26 2010, 07:51 PM~17311388
> *How come you never see any Dynasty's or Cal Customs?
> *


whats up mike


----------



## rlowrod

:biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

friday im getting these two rockets and eryk is selling me some caps for them too thanks eryk


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Apr 26 2010, 10:30 PM~17313824
> *friday im getting these two rockets and eryk is selling me some caps for them too thanks eryk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my rockets are 14x7 huh?


----------



## pauls 1967

ttt


----------



## SAUL

those are cragars not rockets :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 27 2010, 06:11 PM~17322447
> *those are cragars not rockets :biggrin:
> *


oh ok cool


----------



## harborareaPhil

if you don't need the rocket caps.... I sure could use them :happysad: 






.....


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## pauls 1967

ttt for cragars


----------



## Eryk

Phil, I'm going to try to find some Cragar caps for Paul. If he'll pass on the Rocket caps, they're yours.


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Apr 28 2010, 08:16 AM~17328778
> *Phil, I'm going to try to find some Cragar caps for Paul.  If he'll pass on the Rocket caps, they're yours.
> *


ok eryk please keep me updated on the caps thanks bro yeah sorry im going to pass on the rocket caps it sucks but oh well phil needs them more cause he got's rockets and i dont but for sure i need two cragar caps


----------



## pauls 1967

to the mother fucking top


----------



## touchdowntodd

anyone want some rocket tri bars? i could use a lil money ... and i dont have rockets..


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 28 2010, 11:35 AM~17330664
> *anyone want some rocket tri bars? i could use a lil money ... and i dont have rockets..
> *


pm'd you bro


----------



## illstorm

Got A set up on 
Ebay


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## 68caddy

If I get 15 inch cragers classis for my 1968 cadillac what tires and tire size should I run??


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## BLUESIX

Its been a long time since I've seen this wheel.


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by BLUESIX_@Apr 29 2010, 06:41 PM~17345409
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been a long time since I've seen this wheel.
> *


thats old school


----------



## bluebyrd86

> _Originally posted by 68caddy_@Apr 29 2010, 08:58 AM~17340026
> *If I get 15 inch cragers classis for my 1968 cadillac what tires and tire size should I run??
> *


IM RUNNIN P205/70/R15 WITH SKINNY WHITES ON MY 68 CAPRICE..


----------



## SAUL

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry17361716 14x6 cragars with new tires for sale


----------



## touchdowntodd

damn saul, NICE price... too bad they dont have ford pattern on em! damn!


----------



## pauls 1967

are these cragars 14x7


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## pauls 1967

TTT


----------



## stilldownivlife

finally got up to michigan to see the cragars for the first time in person


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 4 2010, 01:41 PM~17388613
> *finally got up to michigan to see the cragars for the first time in person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## harborareaPhil

<------ that's right....


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

cragar hubcaps


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@May 8 2010, 06:30 PM~17430018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cragar hubcaps
> *



I WANT THOSE... pm me


----------



## SAUL




----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@May 8 2010, 07:52 PM~17430621
> *I WANT THOSE... pm me
> *


I have one.... brand spankin new..... :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/pts/1726598452.html


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1732091493.html


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 9 2010, 04:07 PM~17436306
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/pts/1726598452.html
> *


not bad for one rim and cap


----------



## stilldownivlife

:wave:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 10 2010, 02:27 PM~17444941
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5: :wave:


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## SAUL

anyone looking for some 14x7 rockets here you go dude only wants $175 for all four :0 http://bakersfield.craigslist.org/pts/1730070927.html


----------



## SAUL

here is a pair of reversed cragars $50 http://bakersfield.craigslist.org/pts/1728773338.html


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 11 2010, 06:25 PM~17458769
> *anyone looking for some 14x7 rockets here you go dude only wants $175 for all four :0 http://bakersfield.craigslist.org/pts/1730070927.html
> *


not bad for rockets


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@May 3 2010, 11:57 AM~17374173
> *are these cragars 14x7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thinking of selling my 14x8 cragars :dunno:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@May 11 2010, 07:26 PM~17459563
> *thinking of selling my 14x8 cragars  :dunno:
> *


have a pic of them cleaned up


----------



## pauls 1967

here thay are a little cleaned up


----------



## rollin 72 monte

damn was going through some old pics i think i was like 16 when i had this ride cragars on 5-20's


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by rollin 72 monte_@May 12 2010, 08:12 PM~17471604
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn was going through some old pics i think i was like 16 when i had this ride cragars on 5-20's
> *


thats a old pic man


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: thats gangster right there :yes:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 13 2010, 03:43 AM~17474959
> *:thumbsup: thats gangster right there :yes:
> *


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 10 2010, 01:27 PM~17444941
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice!reminds me when i rode 14x8 cragars with 560s on my 64


----------



## pauls 1967

TTT


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@May 13 2010, 07:15 PM~17481489
> *:0 nice!reminds me when i rode 14x8 cragars with 560s on my 64
> *


thanks :biggrin: any pics of your old 4 ?


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Apr 28 2010, 08:45 AM~17329057
> *ok eryk please keep me updated on the caps thanks bro yeah sorry im going to pass on the rocket caps it sucks but oh well phil needs them more cause he got's rockets and i dont but for sure i need two cragar caps
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 17 2010, 12:08 AM~17512178
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 17 2010, 12:08 AM~17512178
> *:dunno:
> *


pm sent doggie.


----------



## 65ss

TTT


----------



## pauls 1967

ttt


----------



## harborareaPhil




----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

anyone interested in a pair of 14x7's?


----------



## Bigsmooth

One of my buddies talked me out of my Rockets :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@May 20 2010, 10:21 PM~17558408
> *One of my buddies talked me out of my Rockets  :banghead:  :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are you serious :wow:


----------



## gizmoscustoms

Damn I didn't know anyone still used them. I can get a set of cragars right now for 80 bucks with tires if I get them I'm gonna put them on a 79 regal I'll post some pics if I get them :cheesy:


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@May 21 2010, 10:09 AM~17562056
> *are you serious :wow:
> *



We mounted em up on his cougar yesterday and I knew right away I made a huge mistake but oh well I know he'll enjoy them his old lady drives this thing 40 miles a day during the week.

the pics of the coug are shitty cell pics but heres a pic of the rockets


----------



## pauls 1967

:biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@May 21 2010, 11:20 AM~17562158
> *We mounted em up on his cougar yesterday and I knew right away I made a huge mistake but oh well I know he'll enjoy them his old lady drives this thing 40 miles a day during the week.
> 
> the pics of the coug are shitty cell pics but heres a pic of the rockets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I look at that pic and kick myself sometimes...lmao...glad they went to good use tho homie!!


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@May 21 2010, 10:20 AM~17562158
> *We mounted em up on his cougar yesterday and I knew right away I made a huge mistake but oh well I know he'll enjoy them his old lady drives this thing 40 miles a day during the week.
> 
> the pics of the coug are shitty cell pics but heres a pic of the rockets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam.....wish my rockets were that clean


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@May 20 2010, 10:21 PM~17558408
> *One of my buddies talked me out of my Rockets  :banghead:  :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice cougar


----------



## pauls 1967

ttt


----------



## harborareaPhil




----------



## gizmoscustoms

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## illstorm

Curious! Anybody sitting on these


















I know back in the day. Dudes ran them Og Buick rims. Anybody from what model in year?


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@May 24 2010, 09:44 AM~17586007
> *Curious! Anybody sitting on these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know back in the day. Dudes ran them Og Buick rims. Anybody from what model in year?
> *


thats old school


----------



## Eryk

Keystone Klassics were a popular wheel. IMO, the nicer and more rare Keystone wheel is the Rogue. Its has a similar style to the Klassic but its one piece and the openings are more round and smoother. The Keystone Rogue is one of the sexiest wheels ever.


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@May 24 2010, 09:44 AM~17586007
> *I know back in the day. Dudes ran them Og Buick rims. Anybody from what model in year?
> *


64 to 71 are basically the same except for a slight change in 66 when the center opening went from 2" to 2 1/8". The later ones have clearance for disc brakes. I've seen them on Wildcats, Rivieras, Centurions, Electras. 73 Rallys always pop up on craigslist and ebay. I think production numbers were the highest for that year. But I think the best looking ones are 67-70.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@May 24 2010, 02:01 PM~17588209
> *Keystone Klassics were a popular wheel.  IMO, the nicer and more rare Keystone wheel is the Rogue.  Its has a similar style to the Klassic but its one piece and the openings are more round and smoother.  The Keystone Rogue is one of the sexiest wheels ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I second that


----------



## illstorm

Dam! I saw a set of them rogues on ebay awhile back. Thought about getting after them. But I let time run out on my ass. They are most hot.


----------



## illstorm

> *Eryk  Yesterday, 05:39 PM
> 64 to 71 are basically the same except for a slight change in 66 when the center opening went from 2" to 2 1/8". The later ones have clearance for disc brakes. I've seen them on Wildcats, Rivieras, Centurions, Electras. 73 Rallys always pop up on craigslist and ebay. I think production numbers were the highest for that year. But I think the best looking ones are 67-70*


Thank you Sir!


----------



## pauls 1967

ttt


----------



## pauls 1967

im going to need two cragar wheels i need two 14x7 and how much would you sell them for?


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## pauls 1967

:biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## mrwoods

not cragars or rocket but picking up some 13x7 supremes!!


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by mrwoods_@May 25 2010, 07:15 PM~17603407
> *not cragars or rocket but picking up some 13x7 supremes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## pauls 1967

:biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms

sorry the pics are so big and shitty. 

got these today for free 13x7. are these rockets? they don't have any caps. one of them is all bent hope to get it fixed I'm gonna put them on my 79 regal


----------



## SAUL

supremes no rockets


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 27 2010, 12:08 AM~17618836
> *supremes no rockets
> *


x2


----------



## harborareaPhil

:happysad:


----------



## gizmoscustoms

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 26 2010, 11:08 PM~17618836
> *supremes no rockets
> *



supremes okay thanks. where can I get the caps for them? 

:thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

any body looking for 4 lug rockets


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@May 27 2010, 05:43 PM~17626199
> *any body looking for 4 lug rockets
> *


 :0


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@May 27 2010, 05:43 PM~17626199
> *any body looking for 4 lug rockets
> *


PICS?


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@May 27 2010, 05:43 PM~17626199
> *any body looking for 4 lug rockets
> *


Sup Gee! :wave: 

I know of 3 people looking for some. What you got?


----------



## harborareaPhil

what came with 4 lug?


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 27 2010, 10:10 PM~17628822
> *what came with 4 lug?
> *


6 cyl novas and falcons,corvairs etc


----------



## Eryk




----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@May 28 2010, 12:35 AM~17629103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I know where there's some vw four lug ones like that for sale :0


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@May 27 2010, 10:35 PM~17629103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my uncle albert use to have a beetle on 5.20's and rocket wheels back in the early 70's


----------



## harborareaPhil

gangsta shit....


wish I had pics of all the old school lowriders my brothers and their homies had back then


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 28 2010, 10:58 AM~17632919
> *gangsta shit....
> wish I had pics of all the old school lowriders my brothers and their homies had back then
> *


i had some hold on but it's not the beetle its a 63 with rockets and 5.20s in 1970 my tio johnny had two 63's both with lifts and in 1978 he had a 70 caprice with tru spokes and 5.20's let me post them up


----------



## pauls 1967

AND HIS 56 WHEN HE WAS 16 YEARS OLD IN 1958


----------



## pauls 1967

my tios rides came from corona california


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## pauls 1967

:biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@May 27 2010, 09:06 PM~17628763
> *Sup Gee! :wave:
> 
> I know of 3 people looking for some.  What you got?
> *


sup Eryk :wave: ,i dont have them,i seen them in some guys back yard hes asking 350 they are stanard and need some cleaning


----------



## gizmoscustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

http://palmsprings.craigslist.org/pts/1743872781.html


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 31 2010, 05:55 PM~17656935
> *http://palmsprings.craigslist.org/pts/1743872781.html
> *


 :0


----------



## ROCK OUT

has anyone bought the 13x7 supremes from summit racing ive been wanting a set for a while


----------



## BIG STOMPER




----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 31 2010, 05:55 PM~17656935
> *http://palmsprings.craigslist.org/pts/1743872781.html
> *


fat white walls not for me they got to be skinny whites


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@May 17 2010, 10:31 PM~17523375
> *pm sent doggie.
> *



did you get my pm bro?

payment was sent may 20


----------



## robs68

heres some keystones....
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/1766341305.html


----------



## harborareaPhil

:0


----------



## Rez Dog 406

stuff laying in my friends yard


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Nov 27 2009, 11:47 PM~15803274
> *                    CRAGARS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: 
i like this!!


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Jun 3 2010, 04:24 PM~17688032
> *:0  :cheesy:
> i like this!!
> *


thats the king orchid from the imperials cc


----------



## harborareaPhil




----------



## lunatic




----------



## harborareaPhil

man those were the days....


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jun 4 2010, 05:37 PM~17698582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now a days you see in tire stores or wheel stores are those 20 inch wheels and up fuck i wish i was born in that era of old school lowrider days


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 2 2010, 11:42 AM~17675239
> *did you get my pm bro?
> 
> payment was sent may 20
> 
> *



still waiting for your reply Eryk?

let me know what's going on bro?


----------



## pauls 1967

im selling my 2 14x8 cragars they need to be re dipped im asking $80.00 and no shipping pick up or meet up only i live in riverside california


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 7 2010, 10:34 PM~17723928
> *still waiting for your reply Eryk?
> 
> let me know what's going on bro?
> *


Pm sent. Sorry brotha. Went outa town to Santa Maria and been sick since I got back.


----------



## harborareaPhil

pm recieved.... thanks bro


no worries


----------



## pauls 1967

no one needs cragars?


----------



## harborareaPhil

:dunno:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 9 2010, 10:14 AM~17737379
> *:dunno:
> *


i got two for sale they are 14x8's


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 9 2010, 10:44 AM~17737658
> *i got two for sale they are 14x8's
> *


what's the bolt pattern?


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 10 2010, 02:21 AM~17746524
> *what's the bolt pattern?
> 
> *


can fit a chevy or ford


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 10 2010, 02:21 AM~17746524
> *what's the bolt pattern?
> 
> *


its a five lug and its missing the caps they need to be rechrome


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@May 24 2010, 09:44 AM~17586007
> *Curious! Anybody sitting on these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know back in the day. Dudes ran them Og Buick rims. Anybody from what model in year?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## pauls 1967

STILL GOT MY CRAGARS FOR SALE


----------



## ez_rider

A recent acquisition....A little polishing should make them look really nice


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 10 2010, 10:16 PM~17755483
> *A recent acquisition....A little polishing should make them look really nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN NEVER SEEN THOSE BEFORE LOOK NICE


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 10 2010, 10:17 PM~17755490
> *DAMN NEVER SEEN THOSE BEFORE LOOK NICE
> *


Thanks!


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 10 2010, 10:18 PM~17755499
> *Thanks!
> *


YOUR WELCOME DOGGY


----------



## harborareaPhil

nice knock offs :0


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## harborareaPhil

:nicoderm: 




hope to have my rolling chassis on rockets finished soon


pics :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/1792557566.html


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## ez_rider

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/1777606279.html


----------



## touchdowntodd

ez - my old kos lookin good brotha!!!! glad to see you thinkin bout usin em!


----------



## harborareaPhil

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil

got my caps today..... thanks again eryk


----------



## OMAR TRECE

ALL 4 WITH CAPS I DID'NT CLEAN THEM UP SO YOU CAN SEE THE REAL DEAL
$300 $350 IF I CLEAN THEM!
































NO PM SHIT CALL 7SIX0 8SIX3-SIX8SIX5 OMAR


----------



## OMAR TRECE

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 16 2010, 05:41 PM~17807989
> *ALL 4 WITH CAPS I DID'NT CLEAN THEM UP SO YOU CAN SEE THE REAL DEAL
> $300 $350 IF I CLEAN THEM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO PM SHIT CALL 7SIX0 8SIX3-SIX8SIX5 OMAR
> *


MY BAD 15"X7 TIRE HOLD AIR AND CASH TALKS


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 16 2010, 05:41 PM~17807989
> *ALL 4 WITH CAPS I DID'NT CLEAN THEM UP SO YOU CAN SEE THE REAL DEAL
> $300 $350 IF I CLEAN THEM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO PM SHIT CALL 7SIX0 8SIX3-SIX8SIX5 OMAR
> *


THOSE LOOK LIKE 15X10'S


----------



## OMAR TRECE

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 16 2010, 07:31 PM~17809039
> *THOSE LOOK LIKE 15X10'S
> *


THERE 8s BRO!


----------



## OMAR TRECE

CHEVY BOLT PATTERN!


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 16 2010, 08:00 PM~17809425
> *CHEVY BOLT PATTERN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think your prices is a little to high bro not trying to disrespect your sale but just drop it down a lil


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 16 2010, 05:41 PM~17807989
> *ALL 4 WITH CAPS I DID'NT CLEAN THEM UP SO YOU CAN SEE THE REAL DEAL
> $300 $350 IF I CLEAN THEM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO PM SHIT CALL 7SIX0 8SIX3-SIX8SIX5 OMAR
> *


these are 14x8'sshipping pick up or meet up only i live in riverside california


----------



## stilldownivlife

my latest t shirt design - looking to have some printed out shortly


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 17 2010, 12:06 AM~17811890
> *my latest t shirt design - looking to have some printed out shortly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice.... I'll take a couple


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 17 2010, 12:06 AM~17811890
> *my latest t shirt design - looking to have some printed out shortly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## OMAR TRECE

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 16 2010, 08:30 PM~17809631
> *i think your prices is a little to high bro not trying to disrespect your sale but just drop it down a lil
> *


old school bro its coming back everyone wants a set or two of this old school stuff just trying to make a living bro gracias!


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 17 2010, 03:17 PM~17817588
> *old school bro its coming back everyone wants a set or two of this old school stuff just trying to make a living bro gracias!
> *


yeah true hey bro clean them up and post pictures of them and just sell them cleaned up


----------



## OMAR TRECE

$300.00 cash thank you guy's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 17 2010, 09:40 PM~17820701
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $300.00 cash thank you guy's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


congrats homie  now you can buy your tires lol


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 16 2010, 03:50 PM~17806874
> *got my caps today..... thanks again eryk
> *


Finally! No, thank you for your patience man. I know it took a few days longer than expected. But I'm glad they got to you.


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jun 18 2010, 01:42 PM~17825598
> *Finally! No, thank you for your patience man.  I know it took a few days longer than expected.  But I'm glad they got to you.
> *



no worries... big RY said you were coo... his word is good enough for me


----------



## ez_rider

* :wave: Happy Father's Day! :wave: *


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Any 14x7 cragars for sale?


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 17 2010, 12:06 AM~17811890
> *my latest t shirt design - looking to have some printed out shortly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


might wanna replace the radial with a bias ply


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 22 2010, 08:35 AM~17854184
> *might wanna replace the radial with a bias ply
> *


x5.20


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 22 2010, 03:28 PM~17857650
> *x5.20
> *


x2


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## 63bel

hey quick question, what size tires would you throw on a set of 15" Cragars ? its for a 64 galaxie ?

trying to go from this ...










To this .... (photoshop)


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 22 2010, 10:35 AM~17854184
> *might wanna replace the radial with a bias ply
> *


yeah i just used a pic of mine, and no 5.20s
i love the look but scared of some of what i have read hno: 

on the galixie anything with a thin whitewall :biggrin:


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop




----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by 63bel_@Jun 27 2010, 02:49 PM~17899632
> *hey quick question, what size tires would you throw on a set of 15" Cragars ? its for a 64 galaxie ?
> 
> *


205/70/15 is the smallest readily available radial being made with a thin whitewall. You could go with a 165r15 for a smaller radial but you have to special order them and they're expensive. There are some 15" bias plys with 1" whitewall made by Firestone, BFG, and US Royal. Those get pricey too. Check Coker's website for those. But if I was set on running 15's, I'd just go with 205/70/15.


----------



## 65ss

finally put the rockets on my 65


----------



## 65ss




----------



## Eryk

I'm good doggie. :wave: 

Fuuuuuuuuuck those look nice on the 65!! :worship: 

Come out to the Broiler on Wednesday and we'll take pics of our cars both on Rockets. :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## 65ss

whats up Eryk?


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jun 27 2010, 08:20 PM~17901986
> *I'm good doggie.  :wave:
> 
> Fuuuuuuuuuck those look nice on the 65!! :worship:
> 
> Come out to the Broiler on Wednesday and we'll take pics of our cars both on Rockets. :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


sounds cool


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Jun 27 2010, 08:14 PM~17901917
> *finally put the rockets on my 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks really good


----------



## harborareaPhil

great pics


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 27 2010, 11:29 PM~17903894
> *looks really good
> *


thanks paul


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 27 2010, 11:43 PM~17903997
> *great pics
> *


thanks


----------



## harborareaPhil

:biggrin: my rusty one...


----------



## stilldownivlife

> finally put the rockets on my 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> :wow: :boink:
> 
> 
> damn that looks good


----------



## bluebyrd86

LOOKS GOOD BRO!  



> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Jun 27 2010, 08:14 PM~17901917
> *finally put the rockets on my 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Jun 28 2010, 12:44 AM~17904271
> *thanks paul
> *


no problem homie


----------



## 65ss

> great pics





> finally put the rockets on my 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> :wow: :boink:
> damn that looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKS GOOD BRO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homies
Click to expand...


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## 63bel

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 28 2010, 03:42 AM~17904435
> *:biggrin: my rusty one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What size rim and tires are those ?


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by 63bel_@Jun 29 2010, 03:47 PM~17919359
> *What size rim and tires are those ?
> *


14x6

with 175/70 r14


----------



## SAUL

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/pts/1815885705.html


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 29 2010, 09:35 PM~17922636
> *http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/pts/1815885705.html
> *


gonna go check them out tommorrow


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 29 2010, 09:35 PM~17922636
> *http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/pts/1815885705.html
> *


i would like to get my hands on those rockets


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 29 2010, 10:44 PM~17923465
> *i would like to get my hands on those rockets
> *


pics coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 30 2010, 12:47 PM~17927614
> *pics coming soon :biggrin:
> *


you bought them :0 :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 30 2010, 01:29 PM~17927961
> *you bought them :0  :cheesy:
> *


yup


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 30 2010, 02:50 PM~17928573
> *yup
> *


thats good clean those fuckers up and put them on your ride


----------



## mrpuppet

TTT


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## pauls 1967

got two 14x8 cragars reversed for sale asking $60 they need to be re dipped but they are straight hit me up on a pm thanks


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jul 1 2010, 12:02 AM~17933020
> *got two 14x8 cragars reversed for sale asking $60 they need to be re dipped but they are straight hit me up on a pm thanks
> *


these are the cragars


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jul 1 2010, 12:17 AM~17933100
> *these are the cragars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just put em on your 67 :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Jul 1 2010, 05:47 AM~17933859
> *just put em on your 67  :biggrin:
> *


i only have two lol :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/1814281716.html


----------



## SAUL

14x7 reverse rockets http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/1816241453.html


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> finally put the rockets on my 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> :wow: :boink:
> damn that looks good
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## 65ss

thanks


----------



## bluebyrd86

C R A G A R POWER!


----------



## pauls 1967

ttt


----------



## robs68

http://yuma.craigslist.org/pts/1821493304.html


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jul 5 2010, 10:24 AM~17963855
> *http://yuma.craigslist.org/pts/1821493304.html
> *


nice deal....


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jul 5 2010, 10:24 AM~17963855
> *http://yuma.craigslist.org/pts/1821493304.html
> *


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## -2-5-3-

Not the real deal I know.
I believe these are Appliance?
I just got these today for $70
They came with some beat caps that said Camaro. They had some rust I really didnt wants to fuck wit so I gave the a good cleaning with a sos and blacked the centers out. Plus these going to be my year rounds on my little beater work truck. 
Are the Crager caps interchangable?
The center holes remind me of the Olds Ralleys I wonder is a Olds center cap will work?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Jul 9 2010, 10:57 PM~18007780
> *Not the real deal I know.
> I believe these are Appliance?
> I just got these today for $70
> They came with some beat caps that said Camaro. They had some rust I really didnt wants to fuck wit so I gave the a good cleaning with a sos and blacked the centers out. Plus these going to be my year rounds on my little beater work truck.
> Are the Crager caps interchangable?
> The center holes remind me of the Olds Ralleys I wonder is a Olds center cap will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i believe those are appliances  they look good my 74 monte came stock 15x7 revs still have them to this day :biggrin:


----------



## cadiking

Looking for 2 14x6 reverse cragars
Looking for rockets in 14x6 or 14x7
And rocket caps


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by cadiking_@Jul 12 2010, 04:08 AM~18022668
> *Looking for 2 14x6 reverse cragars
> Looking for rockets in 14x6 or 14x7
> And rocket caps
> *


I got a set of Rockets listed & a box of caps..lmk


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

cheap 14x7's

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT


----------



## harborareaPhil

ttt


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## harborareaPhil




----------



## gizmoscustoms

can somebody tell me where I can find the nuts and washers for some supremes? I've been to a couple of tire shops and they don't know what I'm talking about, they tried to sell me some nuts for a toyota. thanks


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Jul 24 2010, 10:59 PM~18134086
> *can somebody tell me where I can find the nuts and washers for some supremes? I've been to a couple of tire shops and they don't know what I'm talking about, they tried to sell me some nuts for a toyota.  thanks*


*lugnutking on eBay*


----------



## gizmoscustoms

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 28 2010, 01:06 PM~18165131
> *lugnutking on eBay
> *


thanks


----------



## lunatic

putting cragers and 520's on my 54 in 1979


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jul 30 2010, 10:41 AM~18185471
> *putting cragers and 520's on my 54 in 1979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN OLD PICTURE RITE THER


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jul 30 2010, 10:41 AM~18185471
> *putting cragers and 520's on my 54 in 1979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahaha... fucking tight that's some gangsta ass old school lowrider shit there

that's how my family does it


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 2 2010, 09:01 PM~18212295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE  OLD SCHOOL LOVE IT


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 2 2010, 09:00 PM~18212290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL YEAH uffin:


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## bluebyrd86

ME RIDIN CRAGARS IN HOLLYWOOD THIS PAST SATURDAY!!


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Aug 3 2010, 03:35 PM~18218841
> *ME RIDIN CRAGARS IN HOLLYWOOD THIS PAST SATURDAY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## SAUL

ANYONE SELLING A SET OF 14X6 REVERSED CRAGARS A FRIEND OF MINE IS LOOKING FOR SOME THEY MUST BE UNILUG TO FIT 5 ON 5


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## SAUL




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM




----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 7 2010, 09:43 PM~18254949
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## 65ss

just posted on craigslist

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/pts/1887798546.html

14x6 direct bolt pattern 5x4 3/4


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Aug 8 2010, 02:51 PM~18258242
> *just posted on craigslist
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/pts/1887798546.html
> 
> 14x6 direct bolt pattern 5x4 3/4
> *


nice


----------



## RELIC

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 7 2010, 07:42 PM~18254302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pic!


----------



## SAUL

THANKS THATS A PHONE PIC TOO :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/pts/1872156526.html


----------



## harborareaPhil

dam need to take a road trip.... :0


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

clean ass set if you need 15's

http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/1868921230.html


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

grease lightning :cheesy: 

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/1869839749.html


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

watup, my Cragar family !


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 12 2010, 06:41 AM~18291404
> *watup,  my Cragar family !
> *


whats good joe


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## harborareaPhil




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Aug 12 2010, 11:21 AM~18293083
> *whats good joe
> *


buying parts :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 15 2010, 12:59 AM~18312150
> *buying parts  :biggrin:
> *


at the swap meet?


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## SAUL

ANYONE LOOKING FOR A SET OF 14X7 REVERSED ROCKETS IF SO HERE IS A SET 1 RIM IS MISSING A CAP 3 RIMS HAVE TIRES THE PRICE IS $300 THE RIMS ARE UNILUG


----------



## harborareaPhil

dam :wow:


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## Wicked

:biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## touchdowntodd

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry18365926


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 15 2010, 10:04 PM~18318474
> *ANYONE LOOKING FOR A SET OF 14X7 REVERSED ROCKETS IF SO HERE IS A SET 1 RIM IS MISSING A CAP 3 RIMS HAVE TIRES THE PRICE IS $300 THE RIMS ARE UNILUG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THESE WHEELS ARE NOT MINE THEY ARE LISTED ON CRAIGSLIST http://ventura.craigslist.org/pts/1868828929.html


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/1917462597.html


----------



## harborareaPhil

atttn lunatic..... buy these...


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 27 2010, 03:55 PM~18422873
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/1917462597.html
> *


 :0 they look deep maybe 8s or 10s


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 28 2010, 12:44 AM~18426199
> *:0 they look deep maybe 8s or 10s
> *


HOT ROD STYLE LOL


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## OJ Hydraulics

how much does cragars run??


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Sep 1 2010, 06:38 AM~18458869
> *how much does cragars run??
> *


i think $500 brand new :dunno:


----------



## illstorm

Summit Racing


----------



## illstorm




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Thats BADAZZ!!


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic




----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## harborareaPhil

ttt


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## SAUL

http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/1959075047.html


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## illstorm

These R new 2 me! Advertised As 13 Cragar trus.


----------



## harborareaPhil

:sprint: :barf:


----------



## SAUL

:happysad:


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## pauls 1967

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil

TTT :wow:


----------



## 65ss

selling set of 4 14x6 reverse cragars with 185/75/14 whitewalls.
$450????or offer.local sale only im in so cal.
5x4 3/4 pattern


----------



## harborareaPhil

dam...those are nice bro :wow:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 18 2010, 06:18 AM~18597108
> *These R new 2 me! Advertised  As 13 Cragar trus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i've seen those


----------



## SAUL

CLEAN CRAGARS S/S AND PREMIUM SPORTWAYS 14X6 UNI-LUG REVERSED $750


----------



## SAUL




----------



## alpyssa12

Still I got my Rockets. Wish I still had those Cragars.
:cheesy:

___________________________________
Fuel Cards
Fuel Card


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by alpyssa12_@Nov 1 2010, 05:08 AM~18957177
> *Still I got my Rockets. Wish I still had those Cragars.
> :cheesy:
> 
> ___________________________________
> Fuel Cards
> Fuel Card
> *


post some pics of the rockets


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 31 2010, 09:52 PM~18956245
> *CLEAN CRAGARS S/S AND PREMIUM SPORTWAYS 14X6 UNI-LUG REVERSED $750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 5 2010, 11:02 PM~18999158
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil

dam those are nice... put them on that 76'

I'd love to have my rockets look that clean  

but cragers look just as good


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 6 2010, 02:58 AM~18999647
> *dam those are nice... put them on that 76'
> 
> I'd love to have my rockets look that clean
> 
> but cragers look just as good
> *


IM THINKING ABOUT IT


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 6 2010, 04:49 PM~19002787
> *IM THINKING ABOUT IT
> *


dont think just do it


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Nov 6 2010, 09:03 PM~19004603
> *dont think just do it
> *


x2....

just put them on already.....


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Nov 6 2010, 09:03 PM~19004603
> *dont think just do it
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL




----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 7 2010, 08:17 PM~19011806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bedslead

> _Originally posted by og87cutty_@Feb 14 2010, 01:45 PM~16610214
> * does anyone remember back in tha day i had cragar g/t rims in between the spokes where the lugs go it was painted black, i thought it was bad a## dont have any pics.  anybody member  those???? any pics??
> *


i have a set . post pics tomarrow


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 31 2010, 09:52 PM~18956245
> *CLEAN CRAGARS S/S AND PREMIUM SPORTWAYS 14X6 UNI-LUG REVERSED $750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$600


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 13 2010, 01:27 PM~19059487
> *$600
> *


nice wheels saul


----------



## SAUL

Thanks Rudy


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/2057816791.html


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 13 2010, 10:36 PM~19062679
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/2057816791.html
> *


ROB GO BUY THOSE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 13 2010, 01:27 PM~19059487
> *$600
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 14 2010, 10:11 AM~19064502
> *ROB GO BUY THOSE!!! :biggrin:
> *


If I had a hard on for cragars I would :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 14 2010, 02:06 PM~19065767
> *If I had a hard on for cragars I would :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 65ss

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/pts/2086328822.html


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Nov 29 2010, 06:49 PM~19193338
> *http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/pts/2086328822.html
> *


----------



## budgetperf72

cragars and sportways... look familiar saul


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by budgetperf72_@Nov 29 2010, 11:07 PM~19197035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cragars and sportways... look familiar saul
> *


 :0 NICE


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by budgetperf72_@Nov 29 2010, 11:07 PM~19197035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cragars and sportways... look familiar saul
> *


niiiiiiiiiiiccccccccceeeee!
 great pic


----------



## illstorm

x2


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

watup homies.haven't been on here for sometime


----------



## illstorm

Anybody know of any place that restores cragars?


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Dec 2 2010, 07:26 AM~19217910
> *Anybody know of any place that restores cragars?
> *


You're better off buying a new set for the price. Plus, its damn near impossible to find anyone that will do cragars.


----------



## illstorm

Yea I thought as much. Might get a little creative with them. Thanks!


----------



## SAUL




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 4 2010, 07:57 PM~19239700
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## budgetperf72

Dayam!! Badass pics


----------



## illstorm

Whats a good wheel cleaner for cragars?. chrome is dull


----------



## 80sgroupemember

saw some at pomona 14 7 with tires 250


----------



## RdnLow63

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 4 2010, 07:57 PM~19239700
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ElGueroManiaco

Got me a set of 14" cragars, may need to be rechromed. I dont know if i should even go for it. What do you vatos think? Also homeboy has rocketz should i trade em for the cragars? Which do YOU think is BEST? :wow:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by budgetperf72_@Nov 29 2010, 11:07 PM~19197035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cragars and sportways... look familiar saul
> *


nice


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ElGueroManiaco_@Dec 9 2010, 08:45 PM~19288263
> *Got me a set of 14" cragars, may need to be rechromed. I dont know if i should even go for it. What do you vatos think? Also homeboy has rocketz should i trade em for the cragars? Which do YOU think is BEST? :wow:
> *


ROCKETS are better cragars are bad too but u can still buy those


----------



## bullet one




----------



## bullet one




----------



## SAUL

I might be getting a clean set of 4 14x6 unilug reversed Rockets in the next couple of days just the rims no tires if its something you guys are interested in send me a pm i should have pics up by sunday if the deal goes thru


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 10 2010, 06:55 PM~19296643
> *I might be getting a clean set of 4 14x6 unilug reversed Rockets in the next couple of days just the rims no tires if its something you guys are interested in send me a pm i should have pics up by sunday if the deal goes thru
> *


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## 65ss

bump


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

ttt


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

http://grandisland.craigslist.org/pts/2109074276.html


----------



## SAUL




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 30 2010, 04:46 PM~19460678
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GANGSTA!!!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 30 2010, 06:04 PM~19461208
> *GANGSTA!!!
> *


you wont fit in one of these :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 30 2010, 07:37 PM~19461968
> *you wont fit in one of these :biggrin:
> *




targa top..... and goggles


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 30 2010, 10:42 PM~19464087
> *targa top..... and goggles
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Seen some rockets today on an old skool low low..and it even had engraved glass...


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by OLDSKOOLWAYS_@Dec 31 2010, 02:26 PM~19468973
> *Seen some rockets today on an old skool low low..and it even had engraved glass...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## SUPREME69

heres a set of rockets for $120
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Complete-Se...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 5 2011, 07:55 PM~19515300
> *heres a set of rockets for $120
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Complete-Se...sQ5fAccessories
> *


dam....too bad they not reverse.... they right down the street


----------



## harborareaPhil




----------



## harborareaPhil

T T T
:biggrin:


----------



## ceez6d5

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Jun 27 2010, 08:14 PM~17901917
> *finally put the rockets on my 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 lovin that ride did you make those taillights?


----------



## ceez6d5

lookin for some rockets cragar apliances or suremes 14x6 or 14x7 reversed in decent shape. goin on a daily driven impala so they dont have to be pristine lookin for somthin i can afford after shipping and shit because im poor


----------



## ceez6d5

ttt


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by ceez6d5_@Jan 20 2011, 03:04 AM~19647023
> *lovin that ride did you make those taillights?
> *


thanks for the compliment as for the tail lights i didnt make them myself but i found somebody that made them for me.


----------



## MR.59

here ya go!
even comes with nice belt buckle!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NOS-CRAGAR-...=item19c2a529a1


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 30 2010, 10:42 PM~19464087
> *targa top..... and goggles
> *


RED BARON STYLE!!


----------



## ez_rider

Dropped by the Grand Nationals Hot Rod show today and this Olds caught my eye.








Way to go Eryk! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 28 2011, 08:28 PM~19726228
> *Dropped by the Grand Nationals Hot Rod show today and this Olds caught my eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go Eryk! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


HELL YEAHH!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by ez_rider+Jan 28 2011, 08:28 PM~19726228-->
> 
> 
> 
> Dropped by the Grand Nationals Hot Rod show today and this Olds caught my eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go Eryk! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Jan 28 2011, 09:56 PM~19726913
> *HELL YEAHH!!!!!!!!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


BAD ASS


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 28 2011, 08:28 PM~19726228
> *Dropped by the Grand Nationals Hot Rod show today and this Olds caught my eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go Eryk! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


CONGRATS ERYK!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

http://grandisland.craigslist.org/pts/2144151224.html










:biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 28 2011, 10:56 PM~19726913
> *HELL YEAHH!!!!!!!!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Eryk--Awesome display holmes & well deserved..


----------



## streetkingz13

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 29 2009, 01:53 PM~15813312
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROCKETS
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

LOOOOOOOKING good Eryk!


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## laidlow62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 28 2011, 10:28 PM~19726228
> *Dropped by the Grand Nationals Hot Rod show today and this Olds caught my eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go Eryk! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



BAD ASS! I never get tired of looking at that Olds!


----------



## Eryk

WOW. Thanks EZ! And thanks guys for all the kind words! They kinda tucked me back in there, but I was grateful and excited just to be in the buildings with so many other great cars. It was a badass show. :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jan 31 2011, 11:57 PM~19753832
> *WOW. Thanks EZ! And thanks guys for all the kind words!  They kinda tucked me back in there, but I was grateful and excited just to be in the buildings with so many other great cars.  It was a badass show.  :thumbsup:*


Here are a few more that I borrowed from another topc and were shot by TwoTonz
























:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

God i love that car...


----------



## lunatic




----------



## 65ss

ttt


----------



## sharky666

WANTED FENTON SUPER SHARK CENTER CAPS NEED 2 THANKS....PLEASE HELP


----------



## sharky666

TTT..


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme

okay i dont know if they are rockets or not but i think they are but i was trying too see if they fit on my caprice its a 91. i think i need a spacer but here is how 1 looks on the front


----------



## budgetperf72

Those look like Keystone Raiders...


----------



## 65ss

bump


----------



## crenshaw magraw

whats a decent set of cragars goin for these days? debating on puttin some cragars on my 71 and tru's on my 48.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Dec 7 2010, 06:16 PM~19262946
> *saw some at pomona 14 7 with tires 250
> *


 :0


----------



## budgetperf72

Looking for a set of 14x6 or 7" reversed rockets or cragars chevy 5x4.75.. thanks. :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :around:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by [SIZE=14[/i]@~
> *harborareaPhil
> *_


_Good meeting and doing business with you. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:_


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 18 2011, 06:17 PM~19904520
> *Good meeting and doing business with you. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks again I set one on my spare rim... they look good


----------



## laidlow62

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Aug 8 2010, 09:19 PM~18259850
> *Nice pic!
> *


X2


----------



## laidlow62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 7 2010, 09:42 PM~18254302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great pic! I just saved this one.


----------



## SAUL

http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/2217814596.html :0


----------



## SAUL

http://stockton.craigslist.org/pts/2189334988.html


----------



## harborareaPhil




----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## big al 909

> _Originally posted by budgetperf72_@Feb 18 2011, 01:53 PM~19902789
> *Looking for a set of 14x6 or 7" reversed rockets or cragars chevy 5x4.75..  thanks. :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :around:
> *


Got 2-14" rockets rev, some curb damage on one, no centercaps. I know a guy who can fix em. PM me for pics

I'm looking for 2 14x7 cragars.


----------



## harborareaPhil

pm sent :nicoderm:


----------



## gizmoscustoms

uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 5 2011, 12:46 AM~20020213
> *pm sent :nicoderm:
> *



never got any reply?


----------



## gizmoscustoms

I need some center caps for some supremes. Anybody have some for sale?


----------



## gizmoscustoms

uffin:


----------



## SAUL

nice set of rockets good price too!!!! :biggrin: http://reno.craigslist.org/pts/2275091163.html


----------



## gizmoscustoms

uffin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## gizmoscustoms

uffin:


----------



## 86 Limited

who can get the best price for cragar's in 15x7 and x8 for a 71 cutty shipped to sac?


----------



## 86 Limited

ttt


----------



## gizmoscustoms

:nicoderm:


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Apr 2 2011, 08:20 PM~20244846
> *:nicoderm:
> *


ttt!


----------



## 65ss

TO THE TOP


----------



## gizmoscustoms

uffin:


----------



## Dezzy Flores

full set of s/s cragars'' 14x7's 2 reverse offset, 2 standard'' for muscle car look' or can be for lowriders running skirts in the rear''
$900.oo obo'' have fresh tires with less than 500miles on them' rims and tires are in Damn good condition' never curb scraped!! i bought these when i came home from the marines for a month'' then the car sat till just recently when i came home''
951-623-6009'' thanx for looking'' 

and for those who dont know'' cragars fit more than one size hub'' these fit up to 5x4.75 & 5x5'' that i know of!!! may fit smaller'' no bigger than 5x5 tho!


----------



## 65ss

selling some rocket wheel caps 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=594152


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@May 15 2011, 10:38 PM~20560523
> *selling some rocket wheel caps
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=594152
> *


these caps are sold


----------



## SAUL

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/ant/pts/2401192624.html


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 25 2011, 05:28 PM~20628195
> *http://losangeles.craigslist.org/ant/pts/2401192624.html
> *


trippy center caps :wow:


----------



## 65ss

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2-VINTAGE-R...=item2c5ce8f30e


----------



## 65ss

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VINTAGE-WHE...=item2eb56752b2

neither this nor the listing above are mine


----------



## BIG MARC

Cragar SS Caps

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=591865


----------



## LOW64RAG

*my 60 el camino stting on rockets wanted that old school/rat rod look*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SAUL

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Crag...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## harborareaPhil

SAUL said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Crag...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


 nice deal


----------



## 65ss

SAUL said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Crag...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


im on my way to get them


----------



## 65ss

not mine

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VINT...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2311a9a5e9


----------



## 65ss

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Rock...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1e6474c09e


----------



## 65ss

65ss said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Rock...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1e6474c09e


damn these sold quick


----------



## 68cut

TTT


----------



## MOON BEAM

TTT !


----------



## disco6479

awsome style


----------



## hector86regal

Anyone know where I can get some?


----------



## R0LL1N

TTT


----------



## Mr.LoWrId3r

Anyone intersted make a offer they need to be rechrome tho, they were from a 63 chevy they are 14x7 only rims tires are no good


----------



## 65ss

BUMP


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## bob_o

These are Keystone Raiders! Nice 



Mr.LoWrId3r said:


> Anyone intersted make a offer they need to be rechrome tho, they were from a 63 chevy they are 14x7 only rims tires are no good


----------



## 65ss

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil




----------



## 65ss

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil

dam been a couple months since this has been bumped


----------



## drivebye

SAUL said:


> nice




Sweet 75cutty just like my project ride!


----------



## drivebye

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> Seen some rockets today on an old skool low low..and it even had engraved glass...


Sweet cutty just like


----------



## budgetperf72




----------



## budgetperf72




----------



## budgetperf72

Have a set of 14x7" appliance 5 spoke wheels like cragars with tires cooper 185/75 that are like new.. asking $400 for all if anyone is interested..


----------



## brn2ridelo

budgetperf72 said:


> Have a set of 14x7" appliance 5 spoke wheels like cragars with tires cooper 185/75 that are like new.. asking $400 for all if anyone is interested..


location wana sell that 5


----------



## budgetperf72

Whittier CA, keeping the car just got it back on the streets..


----------



## brn2ridelo

budgetperf72 said:


> Whittier CA, keeping the car just got it back on the streets..


OK kool I'm looking for a project 65 for the wifey


----------



## 64GALAXIE

ANY ONE KNOW WERE I CAN FIND SOME ROCKETS? I HAVE 2 14x6 REVERSED AND IM LOOKING FOR THE OTHER 2 SO I CAN THROW ON MY RANFLA ANY HELP WOULD BE GREAT THANX


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

64GALAXIE said:


> ANY ONE KNOW WERE I CAN FIND SOME ROCKETS? I HAVE 2 14x6 REVERSED AND IM LOOKING FOR THE OTHER 2 SO I CAN THROW ON MY RANFLA ANY HELP WOULD BE GREAT THANX


Whats the backspace and bolt pattern you need??


----------



## gizmoscustoms

:inout:


----------



## 64GALAXIE

5X 4 3/4 ITS FOR A 64 GALAXIE


----------



## 65ss

64GALAXIE said:


> 5X 4 3/4 ITS FOR A 64 GALAXIE


might want to check that,ford should be 5x4 1/2.


----------



## 64GALAXIE

REALLY? I HAVE A SET OF STOCK RIMS THAT ARE 5 X 4 3/4 DEPENDS ON THE YEAR AND WEATHER ITS A CAR OR TRUCK


----------



## 86 Limited

came across a set on CL for dirt cheap and tires i also found on CL. peep the avi


----------



## 65ss

64GALAXIE said:


> REALLY? I HAVE A SET OF STOCK RIMS THAT ARE 5 X 4 3/4 DEPENDS ON THE YEAR AND WEATHER ITS A CAR OR TRUCK


yep should be 5 4 1/2


----------



## 64GALAXIE

THEN I GUESS MAYBE AT SOME TIME IN THAT CARS LIFE SOME ONE CHANGED THEM TO 5 BY 4 3/4


----------



## 65ss

64GALAXIE said:


> THEN I GUESS MAYBE AT SOME TIME IN THAT CARS LIFE SOME ONE CHANGED THEM TO 5 BY 4 3/4


more than likely you will find unilugs so you should be good either way.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64GALAXIE

YEAH THATS WHAT IM LOOKING FOR MY 14"SUPREMES ARE UNI LUG


----------



## 64GALAXIE

ANY ONE HAVE ANY ROCKETS LAYING AROUND THEY WANNA SELL?


----------



## harborareaPhil

crenshaw magraw said:


> :thumbsup:


sup Magraw.... so we gonna see the 71' on some rims soon


----------



## 65ss

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/pts/2791392555.html


----------



## 64GALAXIE

I NEED 14S


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/2750834708.html

Not mine just saw it great deal for $30


----------



## 65ss

BTTT


----------



## 64GALAXIE

IM STILL LOOKING FOR THOSE ROCKETS LOL


----------



## Raise Up

Are Cragars stamped with a manufacture date? My 64 Riviera came with a set that are in rough shape and depending on how old they are I'm thinking about getting them rechromed.


----------



## 65ss

BUMP


----------



## Lots_a_lows

Cleaning out my storage and I got some cragar style wheels for sale. Make some reasonable offers or trades. I'm looking for 13" or 14" 5.20's other old school rims or items. If interested pm or call at (720)276-1905.

15" with ww tires $500obo.









14" Appliance wheels with ww tires $500obo.









13" Supremes need tires and missing 1 center cap $475


----------



## harborareaPhil

nice


----------



## 64GALAXIE

THOSE ARE SOME NICE WHEELS, ANY ONE KNO WERE I CAN FIND SOME ROCKETS?


----------



## 65ss

still looking huh?


----------



## Lots_a_lows

Thanks Homie


harborareaPhil said:


> nice


----------



## Lots_a_lows

Gracias, sorry but those rockets seem to be getting harder and harder to find. 


64GALAXIE said:


> THOSE ARE SOME NICE WHEELS, ANY ONE KNO WERE I CAN FIND SOME ROCKETS?


----------



## lowdown63

btt


----------



## 65ss

64GALAXIE said:


> THOSE ARE SOME NICE WHEELS, ANY ONE KNO WERE I CAN FIND SOME ROCKETS?


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/327500-fs-set-14x7-rockets.html


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

Looking for a set of 14x7 Cragers!


----------



## 65ss

65ss said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/327500-fs-set-14x7-rockets.html


might be a bit misleading the way the link came out i dont have rockets for sale.it is a link to latin cruiser's for sale thread


----------



## rollin 72 monte

hi i have 2 cragar s/s caps in good conditions with hardware to install them the blue paint is chiping off alil on one of them but the chrome is good on both of them $15 plus shipping


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

MY 67 IMPALA BACK IN 2001 ON 14X 8 CRAGARS WITH 5.60 TIRES


----------



## SAUL

Hell yea Gee!!!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

My Riv back in the day!


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

SAUL said:


> Hell yea Gee!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss

BUMP


----------



## danny_boy_65

my 77 Monte back in '88 ignore the bed head:facepalm::roflmao: my aunt woke me up for a pic early in the morning! og rockets with 3 bar ko's :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil

any pics of your knockoffs on the rockets


----------



## danny_boy_65

harborareaPhil said:


> any pics of your knockoffs on the rockets


no man only pic of that car but I remember they where aftermarket. some I had layin around.:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil

o ok.... just wondering I have some rocket knockoffs on my rockets but never seen another set


----------



## danny_boy_65

harborareaPhil said:


> o ok.... just wondering I have some rocket knockoffs on my rockets but never seen another set


:thumbsup:.....any pics of the car in your avitar?


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC




----------



## danny_boy_65

:thumbsup:nice rivi


----------



## 925rider

just picked these up...not sure to keep or sell


----------



## supremes

925rider, what size are your wheels? let me know what you want for them,


----------



## 65ss

found this one on the dkp vw car club website


----------



## harborareaPhil

fuckin gangster!


----------



## 65ss

4 lug rockets for sale (not mine) just passing info 

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1296478


----------



## rollin 72 monte

I have 2 cragar s/s caps in good conditions im asking 20 for both


----------



## fullsize67

rollin 72 monte said:


> I have 2 cragar s/s caps in good conditions im asking 20 for both


im interested. got pics?


----------



## fullsize67

TTT


----------



## rollin 72 monte

fullsize67 said:


> im interested. got pics?


Sent pm


----------



## Raise Up

65ss said:


> 4 lug rockets for sale (not mine) just passing info
> 
> http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1296478


Damn my pops lives in Dothan. :facepalm:


----------



## rollin 72 monte

rollin 72 monte said:


> I have 2 cragar s/s caps in good conditions im asking 20 for both


Sold


----------



## fullsize67

rollin 72 monte said:


> Pending sell


:thumbsup:Thanks again homie for hooking it up


----------



## rollin 72 monte

fullsize67 said:


> :thumbsup:Thanks again homie for hooking it up


Thanks hommie


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC




----------



## 65ss

NEWLIFE ELA said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 64GALAXIE

IM LOOKING FOR 2 14x6 ROCKETS IF ANY ONE HAS ANY LAYING AROUND ILL BUY THEM FROM YOU ASAP IM IN THE LA AREA AND NEED THESE 2 WHEELS ASAP ANY HELP WOULD BE GREAT THANKS


----------



## 64GALAXIE

IF YOU SELL THEM ILL BUY THEM


----------



## SAUL

Got some 14x6 cragars for sell if anyone is interested check out my topic $450 o.b.o they are mounted on tires 175/75/14


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

65ss said:


> yep should be 5 4 1/2


Send me a pic of yours so i can see if any of mine will be good matches...i just moved so sorry for the delay. Send me your email address and i'll get you pics...Do you prefer 6's or 7's??


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc

TO THE TOP


----------



## 65ss




----------



## 65ss




----------



## 79lincoln

nice set Rudy:thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss

79lincoln said:


> nice set Rudy:thumbsup:


thanks paul,still got rays on the monte?


----------



## 79lincoln

no theyre off but on tru spoke now


----------



## 65ss

TTT


----------



## SAUL

Nice!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

Does anyone know if cragar 3 prong spinner caps fit rocket racing wheels ?


----------



## 65ss

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/341569-rocket-racing-wheels-set-5-a.html


----------



## 65ss

TTT


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc

TTT


----------



## R0LL1N

Reverse Cragars rule LOL Been lookin 4 deez rims 4 years and finally scored me a set thanx 2 stilldownivlife 4 da info, much respect homie Dis my 64 wagon sittin on 14x7 reverse Cragars!!!


----------



## R0LL1N

:finger::gunsigs just cant stop fuckin wit me LOL:rofl::roflmao:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: LOVE IT :yes: making me wish i had 14x7s not 6s


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc

GOT THESE FOR SALE ASKING 420.00 WITHOUT TIRES BOUGH THEM BRAND NEW 3 YEARS AGO FOR 550.00 THEY ARE CLEAN LOCATED IN RIVERSIDE CALIFORNIA HERE IS MY NUMBER IF U WANT TO TEXT ME THANKS 9512129650


----------



## 79lincoln

Hey Saul just got some new shoes and wing for the Cragars :thumbsup:..also my new project.. thx again


----------



## 65ss

that looks good paul :thumbsup:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc

65ss said:


> that looks good paul :thumbsup:


thanks bro


----------



## SAUL

79lincoln said:


> Hey Saul just got some new shoes and wing for the Cragars :thumbsup:..also my new project.. thx again


Hell yea Paul nice truck cragars look good on it with 3 bars


----------



## 65ss

N.O.S. 14X6 reverse,looking for 3 or 4 n.o.s. or pretty damn close what do you have??? thanks


----------



## Lo pab 77

79lincoln said:


> Hey Saul just got some new shoes and wing for the Cragars :thumbsup:..also my new project.. thx again


Lookin good pops!


----------



## 65ss

79lincoln said:


> Hey Saul just got some new shoes and wing for the Cragars :thumbsup:..also my new project.. thx again


paul truck is looking firme :thumbsup:


----------



## 79lincoln

65ss said:


> paul truck is looking firme :thumbsup:


thx Rudy


----------



## 65ss

65ss said:


> N.O.S. 14X6 reverse,looking for 3 or 4 n.o.s. or pretty damn close what do you have??? thanks


if you have 1 i will buy them 1 at a time also


----------



## nailedbuick

Any 5x5 Rockets for sale?


----------



## YoungBloodz

Hi guys. Rocket Racing are only 6" and 7"? Bolt Circle is5 x 4-1/2'',4-3/4'',5'' (unilug) ?? and which offset? help please. thx


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

NEWLIFE 68


----------



## 65ss

NEWLIFE ELA said:


> NEWLIFE 68


 :thumbsup:


----------



## R0LL1N

NEWLIFE ELA said:


> NEWLIFE 68


Very cool:thumbsup:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc

NEWLIFE ELA said:


> NEWLIFE 68


LOOKS GOOD BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc

MY 70 ON CRAGAR S/S OLD SCHOOL BABY


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

:thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss

pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> MY 70 ON CRAGAR S/S OLD SCHOOL BABY


:thumbsup:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

Got some rocket racing wheels for sale 275 + shippin email me for pics at [email protected] 
good to restore


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc

ttt


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Bigsmooth said:


> One of my buddies talked me out of my Rockets :banghead: :banghead:



This is so bad ass. One day i'll have a Cougar too. 
They are totally awsome as lowriders, but very rare to see them done up thou.


----------



## R0LL1N

My wifes 6trey rollin Cragars


----------



## dogbonekustoms

4 luggers rule


----------



## fullsize67

R0LL1N said:


> My wifes 6trey rollin Cragars


Nice 63 :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss

TTT still looking for some nice rocket rims


----------



## LURCH63

ttt


----------



## theonenonly

one of the homies said some one is remaking 13 inch cragars again who carrys them anyone know:drama:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:dunno:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Does anybody have a set of 4 luggers in decent shape they wanna get rid of?
They could be anything, Cragar, Rocket, Appliance, Keystone etc.....
Thanx.


----------



## Bones 87

Still up for grabs?


----------



## 65ss

dogbonekustoms said:


> Does anybody have a set of 4 luggers in decent shape they wanna get rid of?
> They could be anything, Cragar, Rocket, Appliance, Keystone etc.....
> Thanx.


heres some fentons (not mine) http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/3391159838.html


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Thanx for the heads up, too bad theyre mismatched thou


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

R0LL1N said:


> My wifes 6trey rollin Cragars


:thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss

dogbonekustoms said:


> Does anybody have a set of 4 luggers in decent shape they wanna get rid of?
> They could be anything, Cragar, Rocket, Appliance, Keystone etc.....
> Thanx.


heres a clean set (not mine) http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/3464594952.html


----------



## dogbonekustoms

dang bro, thanx so much. Those look like new n price is fair.
Will contact the guy now :thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Still looking for a set of 4 luggers. Even slotmags would do as long as they have some dish.

Just lost a set of nos cragars on ebay for being a cheap ass and supposing noneelse wanted them....and sold for peanuts anyway. Im eatin my own fingers right now


----------



## 65ss

bonez,i think these are the same ones i showed u on the above post,now theyre 900 instead of 250 http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/3482953376.html


----------



## 65ss

im still looking for rockets 14x6 reverse or 14x7 reverse......no lookalikes no other sizes thanks


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Da fuck?? 1k is crazy. Althou ive seen them sold for that amount before. Being realistic 4 lug wheels as rare-ish as they are should be cheap. And i love small cars. But its such a small market that it sucks to rip off each other.


The set i bid on yesterday sold for 330 still in og boxes. I was goin to bid 350 but i thought ''who the hell is gonna want these'' and lowballed at 320 the last few seconds of the auction...im still pissed at myself.


----------



## pancho pistolas

dogbonekustoms said:


> Da fuck?? 1k is crazy. Althou ive seen them sold for that amount before. Being realistic 4 lug wheels as rare-ish as they are should be cheap. And i love small cars. But its such a small market that it sucks to rip off each other.
> 
> 
> The set i bid on yesterday sold for 330 still in og boxes. I was goin to bid 350 but i thought ''who the hell is gonna want these'' and lowballed at 320 the last few seconds of the auction...im still pissed at myself.


 HA! thats funked up , im building a 62 faicon wagon for my son . Ive been looking for 4 lugrs for a while now , found some in Colorado but i didnt want to get ripped off so i didnt send any money , oh well ! Back in the late 70s alot of my friends were rolling Pintos and Vegas and none of them can remember what they did with their wheels ,  :facepalm: :rofl: ive been seriously thinking about switching to 5 lug , oh on a side note . In a 4 lug Rockets are the KiLLeR ! , just an opinion


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Eryk said:


>


i am building a model car almost like that! 








http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee175/rollinoldskoo/66olds/66olds-01.jpg


----------



## dogbonekustoms

pancho pistolas said:


> HA! thats funked up , im building a 62 faicon wagon for my son . Ive been looking for 4 lugrs for a while now , found some in Colorado but i didnt want to get ripped off so i didnt send any money , oh well ! Back in the late 70s alot of my friends were rolling Pintos and Vegas and none of them can remember what they did with their wheels ,  :facepalm: :rofl: ive been seriously thinking about switching to 5 lug , oh on a side note . In a 4 lug Rockets are the KiLLeR ! , just an opinion


Haha, yeah, i always wonder where the hell all the wheels from them pintos n vegas ended up, and there was shit loads of options, but they never come up, like the Raders or Appliance. I love the Rockets too btw, but they always come up in 4x130 VW fitment....


----------



## 65ss

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rocket-Racing-NOS-4-Lug-Mag-Wheels-Cragar-13x5-5-Vega-Mustang-Falcon-Comet-/200878984431?_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27%26meid%3D4977405320215892041%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D1011%26rk%3D4%26sd%3D251163535359%26


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Wish me luck! Cant even think how bad ass these would look with the new Sportways....hno:


----------



## pancho pistolas

dogbonekustoms said:


> Wish me luck! Cant even think how bad ass these would look with the new Sportways....hno:


 aye, are you gonna bid or what ? LOL , shit I gotta pass on these , I just spent a bundle on parts for my Fleetline (48) . unless something comes up in a few hours! hahaha , go get em DogBone  those are badass  :thumbsup:


----------



## pimtina

Hey bonez, they're back!http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rocket-Raci...pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr
Wrong backspacing for the Cortina, but DAMN these are sweet!


----------



## SAUL

Got 2 14x7 Rocket wheels unilug bolt pattern make some offers NO CAPS ON THE RIMS!


----------



## SAUL

They both have some rust one has more than the other and will need to be redone for show quality condition


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## YoungBloodz

need information about this size: http://s018.radikal.ru/i525/1302/fe/9848b29fefbc.jpg
I have a 5,5" bolt circle, but cragar have 4.5/4.75/5. I want to know whether it is possible to increase the holes to 5.5. With spacers can not mount, because space does not allow (with spacers it's possible with 14x6 & 14x7 standard offset, but i want 14x6 reversed, because i think what standard looks ugly on lowrider)


----------



## 65ss




----------



## latincruiser

SELLING 67 IMPALA WITH GOOD RUNNING 350 MOTOR, 3 SPEED TRANS,((W/ROCKET WHEELS)). CLEAR MONTANA TITLE. SOLID FLOOR PANS, SOME 1/4 PANEL RUST REPAIR NEEDED AT WHEEL OPENING AREA. OG INTERIOR. $8500 OR BEST .


----------



## 805to702

need help- just picked up a 64 galaxie wagon, right now the fronts lowered 3" and the back is bagged, its on 14" steelies with g-78 "14 balloon white walls, wanted to slap 14x7 cragar rev. on 5.20s, will they bolt on fine ???? anyone feel free to PM me


----------



## LURCH63

Bump


----------



## stilldownivlife

saw this fella at the coker tire booth at a local show in zephyr hills fl - caught my eye (didnt know they were re poping em) but i didnt ask about sizes


----------



## stilldownivlife

R0LL1N said:


> My wifes 6trey rollin Cragars


:fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

SAUL said:


> Got 2 14x7 Rocket wheels unilug bolt pattern make some offers NO CAPS ON THE RIMS!


Pm sent


----------



## LURCH63

uffin:Rocketsuffin:


----------



## G-house74

Lookin for spare rocket 14x6 and 2 caps for my ne project 66 riviera
:biggrin:


----------



## LURCH63




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

G-house74 said:


> Lookin for spare rocket 14x6 and 2 caps for my ne project 66 riviera
> :biggrin:


What bolt pattern you need...i may be able to help.


----------



## pancho pistolas

stilldownivlife said:


> saw this fella at the coker tire booth at a local show in zephyr hills fl - caught my eye (didnt know they were re poping em) but i didnt ask about sizes
> 
> View attachment 619852


 those are Purdy


----------



## G-house74

Dat Dirty Rat said:


> What bolt pattern you need...i may be able to help.




5x5 also have 2 truspokes 14x7 
willing 2 trade for 2 rockets


----------



## 65ss

14x7 reverse http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pts/3703953181.html


----------



## 65ss

TTT


----------



## G-house74

65ss said:


> 14x7 reverse h
> ttp://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pts/3703953181.html


How much for the one 14x6 ?


----------



## 65ss

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/363064-sale-rocket-racing-rims.html


----------



## 65ss

$300.00+ shipping on this rare set of 5 old school rockets


----------



## 65ss




----------



## G-house74

gona save My Money Just notice 2 of my rockets got cracks on the spokes :happysad::tears:


----------



## 65ss

TTT


----------



## 65ss

ok,these are no longer for sale I still have them but may put up a nicer set later,for a higher price,of course.


----------



## 65ss

I wll sell to those that showed interest and asked about them if you decide you want them.


----------



## 65ss

TTT


----------



## 65ss

tadddddddddddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## straight30weight

65ss said:


> tadddddddddddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


What's the word on these?


----------



## lo4lyf

X2


----------



## 65ss

2 sets were sold just a few days ago.there is actually only 1 set left of the bunch which im keeping.the other 4 wheels are mismatched but were thrown in for the pic just before the 2 sets were sold.


----------



## straight30weight

I'm looking for a set of 14x6 reversed if someone's got anything


----------



## 65ss

im now selling this pair of rockets (1)14x6 and (1)14x7 both reverse direct bolt 5x4 3/4 caps for both but no brackets to mount cap to wheel.older style peaked spokes
asking $60.00 per wheel or both for $100.00.The 14x7 has a piece missing behind the cap,cap can still be mounted and I drove on this wheel for over 3 years without any problems but just want to note the missing piece.


----------



## 65ss

The 14x6 which is the 2nd pic will probably clean up better I just gave it a quick wipedown.


----------



## 65ss

TTT


----------



## 65ss

selling 1 n.o.s. 14x6 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/365508-n-o-s-rocket-racing-rim.html


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop

My og paint/patina bubble on 14 cragars


----------



## Mr Gee

Mikes1963ragtop said:


> View attachment 643415
> View attachment 643416
> My og paint/patina bubble on 14 cragars


That shit is badass..did you lower it at all??


----------



## Mr Minnesota

straight30weight said:


> I'm looking for a set of 14x6 reversed if someone's got anything


I have a set. PM me how much you will pay for them shipped.


----------



## LURCH63

Mikes1963ragtop said:


> View attachment 643415
> View attachment 643416
> My og paint/patina bubble on 14 cragars


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## 65ss

Mr Gee said:


> View attachment 645538


damn that's bad ass


----------



## Mr Gee

65ss said:


> damn that's bad ass


Thanks brother, the fronts are 14 X 7 really rough chrome is jacked, rears are 14 X 8...all 185 75 14... Big difference on the look of the car. MIkes1963rag's bubbletop sold me on em


----------



## LURCH63




----------



## Mikes1963ragtop

Mr Gee said:


> That shit is badass..did you lower it at all??


Thanks Gee, I didn't lower it any, has a good stance though with the 14s, that 60 u got looks sick!


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop

Mr Gee said:


> View attachment 645538


 That 60 looks solid as hell, awesome find GEE!


----------



## Mr Gee

Mikes1963ragtop said:


> That 60 looks solid as hell, awesome find GEE!


Thanks Mike..It's super solid, really a no rust car....Gotta get it running though, hopefully this weekend. Looks alot better with the Cragars on it..


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop

Mr Gee said:


> Thanks Mike..It's super solid, really a no rust car....Gotta get it running though, hopefully this weekend. Looks alot better with the Cragars on it..


 Yeah it looks sick sitting on those cragars, I would just get that thing running and cruise it like that while you finish your other projects or someone makes a generous cash offer! It looks like the 60 I picked up a couple months back but yours is way more solid


----------



## Mr Gee

Mikes1963ragtop said:


> Yeah it looks sick sitting on those cragars, I would just get that thing running and cruise it like that while you finish your other projects or someone makes a generous cash offer! It looks like the 60 I picked up a couple months back but yours is way more solid


*Pics of ur 60*  *You got a seriously nice stable their Mike..Would love to have that 61 nomad for sure*


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop

Mr Gee said:


> *Pics of ur 60*  *You got a seriously nice stable their Mike..Would love to have that 61 nomad for sure*















Thanks Gee, its a bit of an addiction , some may say I have a bit of a problem . My 60 needs some cragars or wires, the previous owner had a really nice set of hubcaps on the car when I picked it up haha, maybe walmart specials! Ill give you the Nomad for that bad ass 61 rag you got haha, that's a fair deal right. JK man. You building that bubble that you swooped up from here in WA


----------



## Mr Gee

Mikes1963ragtop said:


> View attachment 647140
> View attachment 647141
> Thanks Gee, its a bit of an addiction , some may say I have a bit of a problem . My 60 needs some cragars or wires, the previous owner had a really nice set of hubcaps on the car when I picked it up haha, maybe walmart specials! Ill give you the Nomad for that bad ass 61 rag you got haha, that's a fair deal right. JK man. You building that bubble that you swooped up from here in WA


 Yes, addiction for sure...always on the hunt.. LOL on the rag trade, I looked for a decent priced rag driver for about 20 years no lie..Have had my fair share of bubbletops, but yes the bubbletop is at the paint shop, almost ready to get some color. Ur 60 looks good but defin better on some cragars..


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop

Mr Gee said:


> Yes, addiction for sure...always on the hunt.. LOL on the rag trade, I looked for a decent priced rag driver for about 20 years no lie..Have had my fair share of bubbletops, but yes the bubbletop is at the paint shop, almost ready to get some color. Ur 60 looks good but defin better on some cragars..


Hey I was talking with Ryan today aka invisible empire and he said that you might know where to find a 61 grill guard or that you might have one? I have been looking for a while and no luck!


----------



## Mr Gee

Mikes1963ragtop said:


> Hey I was talking with Ryan today aka invisible empire and he said that you might know where to find a 61 grill guard or that you might have one? I have been looking for a while and no luck!


The one i have is for my Ragtop, I think he saw it there when he came by, I had to piece that thing together, they are getting more expensive and harder to get it seems.


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop

Mr Gee said:


> The one i have is for my Ragtop, I think he saw it there when he came by, I had to piece that thing together, they are getting more expensive and harder to get it seems.


I hear ya, I been looking for a couple months now with no luck yet, I'm sure something will pop up eventually. The only one I found was nos in Seattle and the guy wanted over 2500 for it.


----------



## Mr Gee

Mikes1963ragtop said:


> I hear ya, I been looking for a couple months now with no luck yet, I'm sure something will pop up eventually. The only one I found was nos in Seattle and the guy wanted over 2500 for it.


Bert from Chevy shop had one redone, and I think Bowtie had them on Facebook for $1K, but $2500 that dude is LOCO!!:ugh:


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## RO INDIO 321

what are the correct lug nuts for cragar 5 4 3/4 do I need flat wachers or ovals,,,,,


----------



## Mr Gee

RO INDIO 321 said:


> what are the correct lug nuts for cragar 5 4 3/4 do I need flat wachers or ovals,,,,,


Yeah, I go to Pep Boys for these and use the washers they have there. They have two lengths for the cragars but the ones I have used the shorter lug. But yeah with washers.


----------



## RO INDIO 321

Mr Gee said:


> Yeah, I go to Pep Boys for these and use the washers they have there. They have two lengths for the cragars but the ones I have used the shorter lug. But yeah with washers.


kool got them at pep boys...


----------



## Mr Gee

RO INDIO 321 said:


> kool got them at pep boys...


:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

YOU GO GEE!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> YOU GO GEE!!!!:biggrin:


Sup Ryan, was crackin


----------



## harborareaPhil

now back to rims....


















got 4 14x6 5x4.75 with caps and lug nuts...pm if interested


----------



## Mr Gee

harborareaPhil said:


> now back to rims....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got 4 14x6 5x4.75 with caps and lug nuts...pm if interested


Nice!


----------



## 65ss

ok back to wheels it is! just bought a pair of 14x6 reverse.only 1 is pictured but both are in this condition.NOT FOR SALE


----------



## harborareaPhil

65ss said:


> ok back to wheels it is! just bought a pair of 14x6 reverse.only 1 is pictured but both are in this condition.NOT FOR SALE


awesome!!!

makes me want to restore mine and slap some new 520's

*found a spot in Gardena that restores rockets


----------



## 65ss

harborareaPhil said:


> awesome!!!
> 
> makes me want to restore mine and slap some new 520's
> 
> *found a spot in Gardena that restores rockets


these are unrestored and look brand new no washer marks on the lug holes.These are very early examples by the way and looking at these I think is the reason why most shops would say you cant rechrome them check out how the dish is punched into the wheel center and no welds behind the spokes.i've never seen them like this but a old local wheel shop told me that the real early ones were made like this.place in gardena is called boltons classic wheels and I think you should restore them


----------



## harborareaPhil

TTT

badass!

still debating if I should restore...or just sell and worry about rims once my ride is done


----------



## LURCH63

TTT


----------



## 65ss

TTT


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop

ttt!


----------



## G-house74

Just came up on some rocket tri spinners for 20 greenbacks


----------



## BIG RED

harborareaPhil said:


> TTT
> 
> badass!
> 
> still debating if I should restore...or just sell and worry about rims once my ride is done


Restore them and sell them to me cheap so I can run them on my malibu :cheesy:


----------



## G-house74

My next hunt


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop

TTT


----------



## LURCH63

G-house74 said:


> View attachment 677483
> My next hunt


:fool2:those are purdy


----------



## G-house74




----------



## 65ss

FOR SALE (1) 14x7 reverse $125.00 o.b.o.


----------



## silva jr

Hit me up bro I got a full set but one is a little beat down p m with your info


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

G-house74 said:


> Just came up on some rocket tri spinners for 20 greenbacks


 SCORE


----------



## G-house74

love my rockets & cragars


----------



## big al 54

65ss said:


> ok back to wheels it is! just bought a pair of 14x6 reverse.only 1 is pictured but both are in this condition.NOT FOR SALE


HOW MUCH ARE THEY TALKING ABOUT TO DO A SET


----------



## 309whiteboy

my all original 64 with cragars. needs new paint but its in fantastic shape for being untouched. especially being from the Midwest!


----------



## 65ss

big al 54 said:


> HOW MUCH ARE THEY TALKING ABOUT TO DO A SET


these are not redone they are in original condition


----------



## G-house74




----------



## LURCH63

G-house74 said:


> View attachment 713321


uffin:


----------



## 65ss

more rockets


----------



## LURCH63

65ss said:


> more rockets


i know you likely don't want to but if you were, what would you let these rockets go for?


----------



## 65ss

*FRANCISCO* said:


> i know you likely don't want to but if you were, what would you let these rockets go for?


youre right I will probably never sell these.


----------



## LURCH63

Can't say I blame you. I emailed the dude whos making them again and he said he plans to start making them in 14" again eventually but I doubt they'll look like the originals


----------



## 19jaquez84

G-house74 said:


> View attachment 677483
> My next hunt


 Do these caps with the R really exist? I ask because I have never seen any.


----------



## 65ss

19jaquez84 said:


> Do these caps with the R really exist? I ask because I have never seen any.


not as common but they came on some rockets with just the R


----------



## 64GALAXIE

Any one have a set of cragars rockets or supremes they wanna see reverse?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

i have a set of 14 x 7 reverse rockets w og rocket 3 bar kos i may sell if the $ is right


----------



## LURCH63

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> i have a set of 14 x 7 reverse rockets w og rocket 3 bar kos i may sell if the $ is right


pics?


----------



## tpimuncie

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> i have a set of 14 x 7 reverse rockets w og rocket 3 bar kos i may sell if the $ is right


Why!??


----------



## vamps




----------



## f1nallyfr33

Can anyone out there help me out. I have a 72 Chevy caprice and can not figure out what size rims and tires to put on. i was thinking 15's. I have been all over the internet tryin to find pictures of supremes and the rim and tire size to go with it. I see LOTS of beautiful cars and no sizes. I might not be in the right thread but any suggestions or pointers would be great. 15's. what offset what size tires. etc etc. Thank you!!!!!


----------



## vamps

G-house74 said:


> View attachment 687282
> love my rockets & cragars


nice......


----------



## vamps

my double six on reverse 13s back in the 90's......


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop

Bump!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

tpimuncie said:


> Why!??


WHATS UP LUIS! THEY JUST COLLECTIN DUST:shocked:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

Selling my restored OG S/S Cragar wheels.

I have 5 14x7 reversed. These rims are in perfect condition.

The center caps are special 20 year anniversary caps 1965-1985. Found these NOS.

The rims where on my 68 for a short time. Did a couple of shows and a photo shoot for 38 times.

Perfect chrome, Show condition. 

These are OG centers from the 70's with new outters.

950 Plus shipping. Paypal ready!

PM if interested.

Tires will be sold seperate! 5 Hankooks 175/70/14,s 375 firm


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

Pic of spare rim


----------



## vamps

NEWLIFE ELA said:


> Pic of spare rim


nice :thumbsup:......


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

*old pic of my 62*

on 15' ss


----------



## Mr Gee

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> WHATS UP LUIS! THEY JUST COLLECTIN DUST:shocked:


*How much RYAN??? :angry: You know I want them..hahahaaha*


----------



## 64GALAXIE

Any one have a ok set they wanna sell?


----------



## RetroSpeed

*My 1963 Ranchero project rolls on 13x5.5 inch Cragars and 5.20s. Two are NOS and came in sealed boxes dated 1971.
















*


----------



## danny_boy_65

f1nallyfr33 said:


> Can anyone out there help me out. I have a 72 Chevy caprice and can not figure out what size rims and tires to put on. i was thinking 15's. I have been all over the internet tryin to find pictures of supremes and the rim and tire size to go with it. I see LOTS of beautiful cars and no sizes. I might not be in the right thread but any suggestions or pointers would be great. 15's. what offset what size tires. etc etc. Thank you!!!!!


14x7 rev. looks best I had a 72 Impala that I put 13x7 on way to small.


----------



## LURCH63

RetroSpeed said:


> *My 1963 Ranchero project rolls on 13x5.5 inch Cragars and 5.20s. Two are NOS and came in sealed boxes dated 1971.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this ride looks badass


----------



## LURCH63

Anyone got a set of 14" rockets for sale? Don't need to be perfect but something decent for a 63 impala


----------



## LURCH63

Found some cragars 14x6. Would these specs fit on a 63 impala?

Bolt pattern-5x4.5/4.75

Offset- -3


----------



## bluebyrd86

Ttt


----------



## Mr Gee

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Found some cragars 14x6. Would these specs fit on a 63 impala?
> 
> Bolt pattern-5x4.5/4.75
> 
> Offset- -3


PRetty sure Francisco, the 4.75 is for our cars.


----------



## LURCH63

Mr Gee said:


> PRetty sure Francisco, the 4.75 is for our cars.


getting em in the mail tomorrow just gotta save for some 175/70/14s if I can find em


----------



## LURCH63




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

*FRANCISCO* said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

Fk those are nice , I got some wire rims to trade you!!! Lol


----------



## 65ss

TTT


----------



## G-house74

pic of some Calchrome with my Dad's plaque


----------



## G-house74

How's it going 65ss :wave:


----------



## 1951fleetline

where a good tire shop to buy cragers 13" in l.a. calif


----------



## 65ss

G-house74 said:


> How's it going 65ss :wave:


Good.whats up hector?


----------



## 1951fleetline

where did you buy these at


----------



## LURCH63

I don't think they make a 13" anymore and when they did I think they were only 4 spoke not the common 5 spokes.


----------



## big al 54

was at the roadster show at pomona and saw the new rockets ther making them again look bad ass think it was wheel vintieqs or performance plus


----------



## 65ss

big al 54 said:


> was at the roadster show at pomona and saw the new rockets ther making them again look bad ass think it was wheel vintieqs or performance plus


don't think they make 14s though.


----------



## LURCH63




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

This has a 409 in it too!!


----------



## vipera

O.G. 65 Impala SS said:


> My1962 Pontiac Bonneville in 1975 on 14x7 Rockets.


Nice car, pontiac from 62 is badass!


----------



## fabianchev59

*https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1/1654086_790628754298672_222583820*

scored these to day at the junkyard


----------



## G-house74




----------



## G-house74




----------



## G-house74

Running out of room in my garage


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I have a nice set for sale and few extras...Please respond with email for pics.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

14x7 Reverse chevy bolt pattern....$550.00 great driver quality and not for show(pic shown).....also have a pair of 14x7 uniug with heavy flaking $200 and set of std with some rust and flaking but perfect to have restored and made Into 14x6 or x7 reverse..$200.


----------



## fabianchev59

G-house74 said:


> View attachment 1088441
> Running out of room in my garage


I know the feeling


----------



## fabianchev59

but its a good problem to have


----------



## G-house74

fabianchev59 said:


> I know the feeling


 Nice! Bro


----------



## fabianchev59

Tires are mounted time to put them on the car and roll


----------



## fabianchev59

Sorry for the sideways pix


----------



## LURCH63




----------



## fabianchev59

Ready to cruise


----------



## LURCH63

What size tires are those?


----------



## fabianchev59

185/70/14


----------



## LURCH63




----------



## G-house74

Nice! same size tire im getting on my 66 Rivi on them RocketS :thumbsup:


----------



## Mixteco

*Anybody got pics of any gbody's rolling on cragars? *


----------



## fabianchev59

bummed today!!!!!!!!!Took the car out for a ride yesterday and I guess one of the caps was loose, came back missing one, does anybody have any spare caps to sell?


----------



## LURCH63

Mixteco said:


> *Anybody got pics of any gbody's rolling on cragars? *


:uh:


----------



## Mixteco

*FRANCISCO* said:


> :uh:


Hey I just see what they look like bc somebody sellin a set for $100


----------



## scrape-it

Mixteco said:


> Hey I just see what they look like bc somebody sellin a set for $100


----------



## hotrodcarey

how bout some 4 lug cragars on my 63..


----------



## LURCH63

hotrodcarey said:


> how bout some 4 lug cragars on my 63..


:thumbsup:


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

*my set up*

1
4x6 cragar reversed with www.hootentireco.com custom one off double stripe white walls


----------



## LURCH63

TTT


----------



## scrape-it

Mixteco said:


> *Anybody got pics of any gbody's rolling on cragars? *


----------



## scrape-it




----------



## LURCH63

Quick question, I just bought a lug nut/washer kit for my cragar s/s but it came with two different sets of washers, one center drilled the other offset drilled. What's the difference?


----------



## RobLBC

It's to cover the gap for the universal slots in the mags. If you are using the 5x4 3/4 bolt pattern then use the center drilled washers. Every other bolt pattern use the offset washers.


LURCH63 said:


> Quick question, I just bought a lug nut/washer kit for my cragar s/s but it came with two different sets of washers, one center drilled the other offset drilled. What's the difference?


----------



## RobLBC

The premium sports and the cragars are a perfect match.


scrape-it said:


> View attachment 1173954
> View attachment 1173946


----------



## LURCH63

RobLBC said:


> It's to cover the gap for the universal slots in the mags. If you are using the 5x4 3/4 bolt pattern then use the center drilled washers. Every other bolt pattern use the offset washers.


thanks


----------



## LURCH63




----------



## LURCH63




----------



## RobLBC

That's what I call style Lurch!


LURCH63 said:


>


----------



## LURCH63

:h5:


----------



## LURCH63




----------



## CCC925

72 step side


----------



## LOWELLRIDER

LURCH63 said:


>


Nice looking 63 , like the blinds.


----------



## fabianchev59

Crusing For good friday


----------



## scrape-it

I'll be roling on these till the cokers blow out, my Z's will get some rest for awhile....


----------



## fabianchev59

scrape-it said:


> View attachment 1201098
> View attachment 1201066
> I'll be roling on these till the cokers blow out, my Z's will get some rest for awhile....


Are those 13"s?


----------



## scrape-it

fabian they are 14x7 rev.


----------



## fabianchev59

they look good, what size tire? i am running 185/70/14 on my rockets but i want to run 175/70/14 , for the a smaller look


scrape-it said:


> fabian they are 14x7 rev.


----------



## scrape-it

I went with the coker 5.20s but i really wanted the o.g. 5.20s, they were out of stock though. i had 175/75/14 on this car a long time ago but they looked to big for a gbody imo.


----------



## 85Caprice

Love the cragars, think bout gettin some for my Caprice. Any pics?


----------



## fabianchev59

yea i agree on a g-body, they look too big that's why I asked if they were 13's because they look good, a least on my cutlass its a bigger body so 175/ will look good


scrape-it said:


> I went with the coker 5.20s but i really wanted the o.g. 5.20s, they were out of stock though. i had 175/75/14 on this car a long time ago but they looked to big for a gbody imo.


----------



## scrape-it

You right about that, it's 175/70 for sure if i ever go radials :thumbsup:


----------



## scrape-it

85Caprice said:


> Love the cragars, think bout gettin some for my Caprice. Any pics?


 What year bro?


----------



## G-house74




----------



## G-house74




----------



## G-house74




----------



## G-house74




----------



## G-house74




----------



## G-house74




----------



## G-house74




----------



## G-house74




----------



## danny_boy_65

LOWELLRIDER said:


> Nice looking 63 , like the blinds.


I think I like that look better than with spokes but with 14x7 Rev. that looks Bad Ass!:thumbsup:


----------



## warning

Mixteco said:


> *Anybody got pics of any gbody's rolling on cragars? *


:barf:


----------



## LURCH63

http://www.rodandcustommagazine.com...gacy_wheels_part_3/winfield_terra_thrust.html


----------



## Rez Dog 406

Found these for sale. http://greatfalls.craigslist.org/pts/4470386665.html


----------



## 64GALAXIE

Any one have any wheels for sale 15s in the la area?


----------



## joseph1967

Rockets....


----------



## LURCH63

Hell yeah!


----------



## LURCH63

TTT


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## 85Caprice

scrape-it said:


> What year bro?


Any yr box, mine is a 85


----------



## LURCH63

RobLBC said:


>


those whitewalls on that car or even the wheels:burn::burn:


----------



## RobLBC




----------



## RobLBC




----------



## Augustine_p

Looking for a set, even a pair of 14" Rockets. PM me if ya have any for sale.


----------



## LURCH63

Augustine_p said:


> Looking for a set, even a pair of 14" Rockets. PM me if ya have any for sale.


rockets would be harder to find. Cragars can still be bought new, look on ebay you might be able to find a good deal there in some cragar ss


----------



## Peezy_420

scrape-it said:


> View attachment 1201098
> View attachment 1201066
> I'll be roling on these till the cokers blow out, my Z's will get some rest for awhile....


looks familiar :biggrin: think I saw you rolling in point a few years back..


----------



## scrape-it

Here was my 79 from back in the day.....


----------



## 85Caprice

scrape-it said:


> Here was my 79 from back in the day.....
> View attachment 1375658


Looks good bro, those are 14's? I like the way that looks, only thing holdin me back is the fact that mine is a 4door so idk if it'll look as good.


----------



## 62ssrag

scrape-it said:


> Here was my 79 from back in the day.....
> View attachment 1375658


Love the rear window!


----------



## scrape-it

85Caprice said:


> Looks good bro, those are 14's? I like the way that looks, only thing holdin me back is the fact that mine is a 4door so idk if it'll look as good.


 Yea these were 14x7 reversed on 175/75/14s, i think they would look good on a 4dr if you lowered or juiced it


----------



## brett

I have a set of 4 14x7 rockets 3 need to be redone . and a set of 4 14x8 rockets in good shape as well as 4 14x6 nice set with 175/75/14 brand new tires up for offers ill get some pics. chevy 5x4&3/4 unilug


----------



## For Sale

brett said:


> I have a set of 4 14x7 rockets 3 need to be redone . and a set of 4 14x8 rockets in good shape as well as 4 14x6 nice set with 175/75/14 brand new tires up for offers ill get some pics. chevy 5x4&3/4 unilug


PM'd


----------



## brett

For Sale said:


> PM'd


Returned they are unis fit 4.5-4.75


----------



## For Sale

brett said:


> Returned they are unis fit 4.5-4.75


 Ok. Does anyone have any that are 5x5? Also do 14x7 reverse fit on the rear of a glasshouse?


----------



## G-house74

My daily on Rockets !


----------



## pancho pistolas

G-house74 said:


> View attachment 1416705
> My daily on Rockets !


Nice G-house


----------



## 64GALAXIE

Any one have some rockets they wanna trade for some tru spokes?


----------



## SAUL

NOS 14x7 reverse Cragars in the box


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

NOS 14X7 CRAGARS


----------



## LURCH63

Nice, I just got a set of decent used 14x7 non uni-lug. Just got to get them mounted and sell my new 14x6's.


----------



## lowtown50

i got three sets of cragars for sale pm me and i can send u pics one set of 14s not deep a lil rust and two sets of 15s one set with tire one without all have center caps one set of 15s has spinners


----------



## Dirty69

SAUL said:


> NOS 14X7 CRAGARS


You selling those?


----------



## fabianchev59

cruising


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

SAUL said:


> NOS 14X7 CRAGARS


 damn those are clean


----------



## Mr Gee

TTT


----------



## SAUL




----------



## richiev64

Saul, how much for the set of 4 shipped to 76539 Texas? Thanks bro.
Eric


----------



## LURCH63

Lol


----------



## Llerenas1960s

How much are rockets worth there a set of 14s here in town at a local tire shop


----------



## Mixteco

Anyone selling a set?


----------



## RobLBC

Mixteco said:


> Anyone selling a set?


Summit Racing does.


----------



## Mixteco

Are they the deep dish ones?


----------



## Mixteco

Is this the one Summit is selling on their website? 

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/crr-61714/overview/


----------



## scrape-it

If you want GM unilug pattern the part# you'll need is 61716 for the 14x7 rev, unless you want standard offset. I bought my set last year, i don't have pics of the back of the rims but watch out for shitty chrome on the backside.


----------



## Mixteco

scrape-it said:


> If you want GM unilug pattern the part# you'll need is 61716 for the 14x7 rev, unless you want standard offset. I bought my set last year, i don't have pics of the back of the rims but watch out for shitty chrome on the backside.
> View attachment 1592481
> View attachment 1592497


*So they are deep dish? I mean because in your picture it looks like they are deep dish...I want that deep dish look not the standard look*


----------



## scrape-it

Mixteco said:


> *So they are deep dish? I mean because in your picture it looks like they are deep dish...I want that deep dish look not the standard look*


 Yessir they are :thumbsup:


----------



## Mixteco

scrape-it said:


> Yessir they are :thumbsup:


*Thank you. Ive been trying to figure out all day which one to buy. $685.44 (free shipping) on eBay right now for a set of 4...not bad price at all*


----------



## 62ssrag

scrape-it said:


> If you want GM unilug pattern the part# you'll need is 61716 for the 14x7 rev, unless you want standard offset. I bought my set last year, i don't have pics of the back of the rims but watch out for shitty chrome on the backside.
> View attachment 1592481
> View attachment 1592497


Wow!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC

Anyone selling or know where i can get some 14x7 reversed Rockets


----------



## 65ss

rockets all rockets


----------



## 65ss

more rockets


----------



## 65ss

nos rocket


----------



## 65ss

14x6 rockets


----------



## BIGJ77MC

65ss said:


> rockets all rockets


Pm sent


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

Need a set of Rockets caps


----------



## Mr Gee

TTT


----------



## Mr Gee

Anybody run 15's with whitewalls??


----------



## Eurocabi

i have one 14x7 and one 14x6 Rocket wheels, reversed. driver quality if anyone needs them hit me up. $80 for both


----------



## benz88

Mr Gee said:


> Anybody run 15's with whitewalls??


 thats what I plan to on my 50


----------



## Mr Gee

benz88 said:


> thats what I plan to on my 50


Nice, pics when you get em on!


----------



## EternalLowLife93

TTT


----------



## Zachsta

Just swooped up on this set at a local motor cycle swap meet. 14x6 4.5" backspacing, 5x5. Stoked on dis.


----------



## LURCH63

They look like 14x7


----------



## Mr Gee

Nice!! Still lookin for a pair to complete my set..could care less 14X7 or 14 X 8...Rubber will be stretched to fit


----------



## EternalLowLife93

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil




----------



## Junebrownridge

*are those crager rims still availiable?*

are those crager rims still availiable?


65ss said:


> selling set of 4 14x6 reverse cragars with 185/75/14 whitewalls.
> $450????or offer.local sale only im in so cal.
> 5x4 3/4 pattern


----------



## Junebrownridge

you selling those?


----------



## Junebrownridge

you selling the crager rims?


Zachsta said:


> Just swooped up on this set at a local motor cycle swap meet. 14x6 4.5" backspacing, 5x5. Stoked on dis.


----------



## Junebrownridge

Sup dog you selling these clean rims?


----------



## Junebrownridge

I want those you still have them?


----------



## Junebrownridge

i want those dog how much?


----------



## LURCH63

Yes


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Junebrownridge said:


> i want those dog how much?


I have a new set if you're interested 
$800 delivered if you're in the states
Lmk


----------



## scrape-it




----------



## pauls 1967

Zachsta said:


> Just swooped up on this set at a local motor cycle swap meet. 14x6 4.5" backspacing, 5x5. Stoked on dis.



Good come up, if you don't mind me asking how much did you pay for them


----------



## pauls 1967

MY 70 ON 14X7 CRAGARS ON 175/70R14S WITH HYDRAULICS


----------



## pauls 1967

TTT


----------



## Zachsta

Lets bring this back...

A set of 14x6 5x5's I picked up for my caddy yesterday, these wheels are addicting. -


----------



## BIGJ77MC

Looking for some 14x7 5x4 3/4 reversed rockets


----------



## Mr Gee

Zachsta said:


> Lets bring this back...
> 
> A set of 14x6 5x5's I picked up for my caddy yesterday, these wheels are addicting. -


NIce, those standard?



BIGJ77MC said:


> Looking for some 14x7 5x4 3/4 reversed rockets


I need two myself to complete my set.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Got a brand-new set of 
14x7 reverse Cragar
5x4.75

P.m. or text if interested
406-590-3137


----------



## Zachsta

Yeah they're standard. 

Tried mounting them on my cadillac yesterday and didn't even think about the center bore. So I gotta get them machined or so a spacer... *facepalm* Still cleaning the car after paint and the rabbit ears aren't mounted in the right spot so don't hate me for it lol. 

As far as they'd go on lol -


----------



## spook

I have 5- 14x7 cragars for sale. 4 are in real good shape one is older for the spare. also comes with 4 spinners and 4 caps.
tires are brand new P185/75.R14. 850.00 I have no idea what shipping would be. I am in georgetown TX just north of austin.
PM with your number and ill text you pics. can someone post pics please.


----------



## Zachsta

Just picked up this 14x7 unilug set (ones on the floor) can't get my photos to stop compressing so much. The 14x7 are going on the cadillac. The 14x6 standard 5x4 bolt center (tires are coming off them) are for sale - $340 picked up or $390 shipped.


----------



## Zachsta

Got the 14x7 standards w/ 175/75/14's on


----------



## LURCH63

I'm thinking of changing tires on my cragars. I have 175/70/14 now but am thinking about some 185s or even 195s. Anyone got pics to share?


----------



## Zachsta

Trying to see if I could find any, but just factor in some more sidewall bubble due to added width^

Got em on and damn do I like it, mounting tires on my appliance spokes this week so not sure whats gonna be run on it for right now... this is 14x7 standard w/ 175/75/14. I gotta get some juice on the bitch soon though cause my rockers are a quarters height from the floor practically, which means no getting it out of my driveway LOL.


----------



## Mr Gee

LURCH63 said:


> I'm thinking of changing tires on my cragars. I have 175/70/14 now but am thinking about some 185s or even 195s. Anyone got pics to share?


Hard to tell , but these were 185/75/14...The look was good.


----------



## Nick Papageorgio

I'm buying some 14x6 reversed supremes in a few days and not sure what size tires to go with for my 62 Impala. Don't want to go too small


----------



## ABRAXASS

Nick Papageorgio said:


> I'm buying some 14x6 reversed supremes in a few days and not sure what size tires to go with for my 62 Impala. Don't want to go too small


175/75/14. I'm gonna run that on one of my Deuces as well. Post pics when your done.


----------



## LURCH63

Mr Gee said:


> Hard to tell , but these were 185/75/14...The look was good.
> 
> View attachment 1814154


----------



## LURCH63

185/75/14 look perfect but I got my car lowered a bit otherwise they'd look a lil tall


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

LURCH63 said:


> 185/75/14 look perfect but I got my car lowered a bit otherwise they'd look a lil tall


Nice did u cut the springs all the way around ?


----------



## LURCH63

ON-DA-LOW PREZ said:


> Nice did u cut the springs all the way around ?


nah I bought 2" lowering springs for all 4 corners though I feel like cutting an extra coil off each one. Wish I had $ for bags, be able to lay that fucker real low.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

LURCH63 said:


> nah I bought 2" lowering springs for all 4 corners though I feel like cutting an extra coil off each one. Wish I had $ for bags, be able to lay that fucker real low.


Where did u get the springs from i want to lower my 60 but havent saved enough to bag it and do u have a full pic of the 63 this is my car right now and wheels 0http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1831977&stc=1&d=1455378299 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1831969&stc=1&d=1455378299


----------



## LURCH63

I got em from ecklers late great Chevy. Here's the link-

https://www.lategreatchevy.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=Coil+springs


----------



## Zachsta

Not Rockets or Cragars.... but just picked up these NOS 14 reverse Keystone Raiders. still have OG boxes, brochures, and caps in the bags.


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ Nice score


----------



## Zachsta

Late to the party again, but just tossed a trashed 520 to check fitment on the car, but really stoked on how they stretched onto the 8's.


----------



## LURCH63

That looks awfull


----------



## Zachsta

If you're talkin' tire quality, then I agree.

If you're talkin' fitment, I'm gonna have to wait to see it on the car. I'm excited how it looks, stretch isn't AS crazy as it looks in the pics, but I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Mixteco

Any pics of cragars on bombs?


----------



## scrape-it

Mixteco said:


> Any pics of cragars on bombs?


----------



## Mixteco

scrape-it said:


> View attachment 1901121
> View attachment 1901137
> View attachment 1901193
> 
> View attachment 1901225
> View attachment 1901321
> View attachment 1901329
> 
> View attachment 1901337


That 30s bomba looks so mean laid out on em!....Ima throw my 14x7s on my 48 tonight and see if the back fits because theyre reverse offset


----------



## Mixteco




----------



## scrape-it

Mixteco said:


> That 30s bomba looks so mean laid out on em!....Ima throw my 14x7s on my 48 tonight and see if the back fits because theyre reverse offset


 Hell yea!


----------



## Mixteco

What kinda wrench or cruzeta are yall using to tighten the lug nuts with on these wheels?


----------



## REYXTC

Lol


----------



## BLUESIX

1966


----------



## Sev78

Are those 14x8?


----------



## Zachsta

Anyone got some 4 lug cragars laying around, 14" reverse? hit me up thanks


----------



## RobLBC

Zachsta said:


> Late to the party again, but just tossed a trashed 520 to check fitment on the car, but really stoked on how they stretched onto the 8's.


That looks good!!!


----------



## Zachsta

Thanks RobLBC.. I actually sold that set to go with a different wheel / tire set up on my cadillac (keystone basket wires and 560's), but have access to another set of those, so might go get them and just 5 lug convert the new project.


----------



## vwlownslo

Looking to buy a set of 13x7 4 bolt Rocket wheels.

Please PM me or drop me an Email if you have anything for sale!! Thanks...

[email protected]


----------



## IgotRust

Sorry for reviving an thread but theres a metric ton of useful info here about Rockets. I myself have x2 14x8 and searching for another 2. Any leads? I'l;l settle for 14x7. Also have the bolt on 3 way spinner caps engraved with the Rocket logo. I cant find any others online. Must be super rare item.


----------



## IgotRust

Any info on these caps would be appreciated. Got all 4.


----------

